# Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2009



## Veterano (27 Mar 2009 às 09:04)

Grande discrepância entre o GFS e o modelo europeu para 4 de Abril, dia da Caminhada: sobre as Ilhas Britânicas, o 1º coloca uma depressão, o 2º indica um anticiclone, ou seja, tudo muito incerto


----------



## stormy (28 Mar 2009 às 17:10)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*

A run das 6z já demonstra algum consenso.....a temperatura vai subir lentmente desde 2f até atingir valores proximos aos dos ultimos dias, isto no fim de semana de 4 e 5 de abril.
quanto a chuva.........0000000000000000000000


----------



## stormy (28 Mar 2009 às 19:03)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*

o ensemble das 12z recuou mantendo a incerteza a partir de dia 5 ( o das 6z tinha consenso até dia 6-7) mesmo assim há modelos ainda pouco consistentes.....em principio as condiçoes manter-se-hão como o previsto até dia 5 pelo menos com ubida da temp e sem chuva:


----------



## David sf (28 Mar 2009 às 22:56)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*

É certo que falta muito tempo, mas é uma tendência que se vem afirmando nas últimas runs do GFS. Para o fim de semana da Páscoa vão saindo várias opções molhadas. A run das 12 mete mais de 100 mm em Beja nos 3 dias de Páscoa.


----------



## Lightning (28 Mar 2009 às 22:59)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*



David sf disse:


> É certo que falta muito tempo, mas é uma tendência que se vem afirmando nas últimas runs do GFS. Para o fim de semana da Páscoa vão saindo várias opções molhadas. *A run das 12 mete mais de 100 mm em Beja nos 3 dias de Páscoa.*



Mais de 100 mm? Não quererás dizer 10 mm? É que fui agora mesmo ver os modelos e não vi lá assim tanta chuva prevista para esses 3 dias... 

Mas é claro que posso ter feito confusão ou ter visto mal.


----------



## Veterano (28 Mar 2009 às 22:59)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*



David sf disse:


> É certo que falta muito tempo, mas é uma tendência que se vem afirmando nas últimas runs do GFS. Para o fim de semana da Páscoa vão saindo várias opções molhadas. A run das 12 mete mais de 100 mm em Beja nos 3 dias de Páscoa.



  Nos últimos anos temos tido uma Páscoa molhada. Não quer dizer nada, mas bem precisamos quase de um milagre


----------



## David sf (28 Mar 2009 às 23:16)

Lightning disse:


> Mais de 100 mm? Não quererás dizer 10 mm? É que fui agora mesmo ver os modelos e não vi lá assim tanta chuva prevista para esses 3 dias...
> 
> Mas é claro que posso ter feito confusão ou ter visto mal.



Sim, cem milímetros. Pelo menos é o que está na Meteostar.  
Mas era às 12. Agora, às 18, puseram a precipitação mais cedo, 5 a 7 de Abril, em boa quantidade, mas não tanta como os 100 mm.


----------



## thunderboy (29 Mar 2009 às 02:29)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*

Outro desvaneio do GFS


----------



## Veterano (30 Mar 2009 às 08:57)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*

Ainda estamos distantes, mas se se manter a tradição, iremos ter uma Páscoa muito bem regada, prevê o GFS


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Mar 2009 às 09:36)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*



Veterano disse:


> Ainda estamos distantes, mas se se manter a tradição, iremos ter uma Páscoa muito bem regada, prevê o GFS



Isso seria óptimo, precisamos de muita chuva, mas até lá muita coisa vai mudar.


----------



## stormy (30 Mar 2009 às 11:02)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*



Chasing Thunder disse:


> Isso seria óptimo, precisamos de muita chuva, mas até lá muita coisa vai mudar.





lá a partir de dia 8 é um facto que muitos modelos poem agua devido a um vale a W da peninsula e possivel ciclogenese devido ao ar frio em altura e ao jet.
esperemos pois esta entrada fria era para ser o que era e foi o que foi


----------



## Veterano (30 Mar 2009 às 11:46)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*



Dourado disse:


> Parece-me que vamos ter mais qualquer coisa para a Páscoa, oxalá não me engane



 A Run 6z do GFS continua a prometer chuva para a PI, a partir do dia 8 de Abril, com uma entrada marítima, fruto do enfraquecimento do anticiclone. Serão vários dias de chuva, até ao dia 13. Mas atenção, falta muito tempo, só podemos acompanhar e fazer figas...


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mar 2009 às 12:25)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*

:assobio:


----------



## Aurélio (30 Mar 2009 às 13:35)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*

Farto de ver chuva a mais de 200h ando eu ... á quase 2 meses que ando a ver chuva acima das 200h !!

No dia em que o GFS coloque essa mesma chuva a menos de 180h então talvez eu acredite ... 

O positivo disto é que o ECMWF tb preve a mesma situação ... nas mesmas horas e com as mesmas caracteristicas !!


----------



## Veterano (30 Mar 2009 às 15:02)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> Farto de ver chuva a mais de 200h ando eu ... á quase 2 meses que ando a ver chuva acima das 200h !!
> 
> No dia em que o GFS coloque essa mesma chuva a menos de 180h então talvez eu acredite ...
> 
> O positivo disto é que o ECMWF tb preve a mesma situação ... nas mesmas horas e com as mesmas caracteristicas !!



  Os Ensembles do GFS aí para o Algarve também prometem alguma chuva para a Páscoa


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2009 às 15:45)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*



Mário Barros disse:


> :assobio:



Ora aí está um cenário interessante:
Um dia de caminhada pela Sanábria + um dia de possiveis aguaceiros e trovoadas = Fim-de-semana espectacular!


----------



## thunderboy (30 Mar 2009 às 17:35)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*



Mário Barros disse:


> :assobio:



Contas furadas


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mar 2009 às 18:15)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> Farto de ver chuva a mais de 200h ando eu ... á quase 2 meses que ando a ver chuva acima das 200h !!
> 
> No dia em que o GFS coloque essa mesma chuva a menos de 180h então talvez eu acredite ...
> 
> O positivo disto é que o ECMWF tb preve a mesma situação ... nas mesmas horas e com as mesmas caracteristicas !!




Aurélio tem calma também a situação de madrugada de Sábado não estavam nos modelos e foi o que foi 23 mm sem nada nos modelos, por isso, não vais pelos modelos olha o céu é mais seguro.


----------



## stormy (30 Mar 2009 às 22:03)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Aurélio tem calma também a situação de madrugada de Sábado não estavam nos modelos e foi o que foi 23 mm sem nada nos modelos, por isso, não vais pelos modelos olha o céu é mais seguro.



o aurélio tem alguma razao de facto os modelos parecem consensuais...e será bom que assim se mantenham




boas


----------



## Veterano (30 Mar 2009 às 23:48)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*

Se esta previsão do GFS da Run 18z se concretizasse, na Sexta-Feira Santa em nenhum ponto do nosso país as procissões poderiam sair à rua...


----------



## David sf (30 Mar 2009 às 23:53)

Veterano disse:


> Se esta previsão do GFS da Run 18z se concretizasse, na Sexta-Feira Santa em nenhum ponto do nosso país as procissões poderiam sair à rua...



O que me faz estar optimista, não obstante estar num horizonte ainda longínquo, é a consistência com que o GFS tem metido muita chuva para a Páscoa. São 3 dias consecutivos em que todas as runs mostram isso.


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Mar 2009 às 01:17)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*

Se fosse sempre o tempo, como o tempo que tem estado,
para quê um tópico destes , então criado?
Lá vinha beltrano e cicrano ,
dizer que ai e tal, este ano,
o Anticiclone está instalado,
mas a todo o momento será desalojado.
Toca o órgão , cai o pano:
Prá semana o ar será mudado.
Dias depois, o verificado, desagua em mais um episódio adiado
e beltrano e cicrano,
cada  um de nós,repetir-se-ía  em discurso resignado.
Mas agora , já algo se avista, dirão alguns.
Sim .Também outrora tal ocorreu e vejam o que aconteceu...
E então , isto não tem fim?
Esperemos que sim...
E que seja  para quando a generalidade dos modelos apontam,
já que não pode ser antes...
Veremos , se então, poderá ser...


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2009 às 08:06)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*

A última run 00 z do Gfs  adia mais umas horas a precipitação para o periodo da Páscoa.....


É certo que estamos a falar de um horizonte longínquo   de previsões mas será que isto não tem fim???


Vamos aguardar pelas próximas e esperar que seja apenas uma run e as outras voltem a meter a precipitação para mais cedo....


:assobio:


----------



## DRC (31 Mar 2009 às 10:13)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*

Esperemos que este ano se siga o provérbio:

*Carnaval na rua, Páscoa em casa!*
Antigamente dizia-se que quando fazia bom tempo no Carnaval, a Páscoa era passada ao lume por causa do frio e da chuva.
A ver vamos se a sabedoria popular acerta. 






O modelo meteu muita chuva para Sexta feira Santa.


----------



## granizus (31 Mar 2009 às 10:58)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*

A chuva está perfeitamente paralela à Selecção: promete, promete, mas não marca!


----------



## Aurélio (31 Mar 2009 às 11:20)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*

O que vamos ter esta Páscoa é muitas amendoas, folares, ovinhos da Páscoa !!

Quanto ao tempo ... o que posso dizer é que o GFS hoje diz que a chuva começa dia 10, amanhã será dia 11, depois de amanhã será dia 12 ...

tenho que dizer mais alguma coisa ???
Já agora o ECMWF fez marcha atrás e coloca AA em cima de nós nessa altura !!


----------



## Veterano (31 Mar 2009 às 11:59)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> O que vamos ter esta Páscoa é muitas amendoas, folares, ovinhos da Páscoa !!
> 
> Quanto ao tempo ... o que posso dizer é que o GFS hoje diz que a chuva começa dia 10, amanhã será dia 11, depois de amanhã será dia 12 ...
> 
> ...



  A esperança renasce nesta Run 6z do GFS, com previsão de chuva para todo o país na Sexta-Feira Santa. Mas nunca é de mais acrescentar que falta muito tempo, e o anticiclone pode reforçar-se e deitar tudo a perder...


----------



## DRC (31 Mar 2009 às 12:06)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*

Modelo - Previsão de precipitação
Sexta feira Santa, Sábado e Domingo de Páscoa


----------



## vitamos (31 Mar 2009 às 13:02)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*

Previsões para a Páscoa são ainda uma incerteza meus caros...

A esta distância se houvesse um padrão vincado, poderíamos porventura afiançar nem que fosse uma probabilidade. A esta distância parece-me contudo ainda complicado.

Veremos


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2009 às 14:07)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*

Um dia choverá, agora quando...se calhar quando o D.Sebastião chegar  por este andar a 2005 chegaremos e 2005 passaremos :assobio:


----------



## stormy (31 Mar 2009 às 14:24)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*

ainda é muito cedo para espectativas até porque os modelos andam muito confusos e até contraditorios a partir de 6 de apr.


----------



## stormy (31 Mar 2009 às 20:31)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*

a run das 12z tá uma catastrofe tirou tudo e meteu calor e sol só uma conclusao se pode tirar disto, os modelos andam muito volateis possivelmente devido ao facto de estarmos a meio da estaçao de tranzição
boas


----------



## Veterano (31 Mar 2009 às 21:43)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*



stormy disse:


> a run das 12z tá uma catastrofe tirou tudo e meteu calor e sol só uma conclusao se pode tirar disto, os modelos andam muito volateis possivelmente devido ao facto de estarmos a meio da estaçao de tranzição
> boas



   Espero que esta Run das 12z seja também ela uma Run de transição, doutra forma na 1ª quinzena de Abril só irá chover precisamente nos três dias da Páscoa, e isto porque o anticiclone tem alguma devoção religiosa e se retira para ir à missa


----------



## raposo_744 (31 Mar 2009 às 22:44)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*



Veterano disse:


> Espero que esta Run das 12z seja também ela uma Run de transição, doutra forma na 1ª quinzena de Abril só irá chover precisamente nos três dias da Páscoa, e isto porque o anticiclone tem alguma devoção religiosa e se retira para ir à missa





Tinha que rir!


----------



## Veterano (31 Mar 2009 às 23:25)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*

Atenção à forte probabilidade de trovoadas no Alentejo na próxima 2ª feira, segundo o GFS


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Abr 2009 às 02:58)

Abril começa defeituoso...
O  nosso tópico/desejo/caminho , continua   penoso:
-Desde 5 de Março que nada nos chega.
Dizem-nos para termos calma.
Está ali ao virar da esquina a mudança.
Porém, há 3 semanas que é já ali adiante,
e ainda hoje tudo parece bem distante.
Um mês...um mês inteiro...
se alguém ,na altura , tal houvesse afiançado,
nunca teríamos acreditado...
Mas eis aqui chegado.
E então ? tudo permanece inalterado?
Pois...há umas pequenas ameaças,
mas o ciclo parece de aço inquebrantado...
Mas Abril que ora começa , não é de águas mil?
às vezes coadas por um funil, outras nem isso...
veremos...
para já , Abril entra coxo.


----------



## Veterano (1 Abr 2009 às 14:25)

nimboestrato disse:


> para já , Abril entra coxo.



  Vamos a ver se se endireita! As esperanças estão centradas na Páscoa, com o GFS a continuar a prometer o enfraquecimento do anticiclone, permitindo a entrada de depressões marítimas, bastante húmidas, no nosso país, sendo o sábado de Páscoa o dia de maior pluviosidade.


----------



## Lousano (1 Abr 2009 às 15:04)

Vou preparar o guarda-chuvas para amanhã.


----------



## Veterano (1 Abr 2009 às 15:12)

Lousano disse:


> Vou preparar o guarda-chuvas para amanhã.



  Isso ainda são os restos da trovoada que só eu e o Nimboestrato vimos acontecer aqui no Porto...


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2009 às 16:25)

Lousano disse:


> Vou preparar o guarda-chuvas para amanhã.




Já não era sem tempo, venha ela!!!

Norte e Centro preparem-se!


É de esperar uma intensificação da depressão nas próximas horas!


Ainda bem, já estava farto deste tempo...


----------



## cardu (1 Abr 2009 às 17:05)

queda de neve acima dos 20 centimetros para a pascoa esta garantido


----------



## Veterano (1 Abr 2009 às 17:25)

cardu disse:


> queda de neve acima dos 20 centimetros para a pascoa esta garantido



  Calma, há aqui confusão, os 20 centímetros são a acumulação prevista de neve, a cota essa andará nos 200 metros no Algarve, 400 metros no Alentejo, subindo como de costume aos 700 metros em Trás-Os-Montes e na Serra da Estrela, com sorte, acima dos 1.500 metros


----------



## DRC (1 Abr 2009 às 18:09)

Veterano disse:


> Calma, há aqui confusão, os 20 centímetros são a acumulação prevista de neve, a cota essa andará nos 200 metros no Algarve, 400 metros no Alentejo, subindo como de costume aos 700 metros em Trás-Os-Montes e na Serra da Estrela, com sorte, acima dos 1.500 metros



Cota de neve no Algarve a 200 metros?
Deve de haver aí alguma confusão
Como de costume? não sabia que era frequente a queda de neve no Algarve a uma cota inferior á das serras transmontanas e beirãs.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Abr 2009 às 18:27)

Bem, há que pôr ordem nisto.
Mas que confusão. Isto é ou não verdade, é que hoje é dia da mentiras


----------



## Lightning (1 Abr 2009 às 19:17)

Sim de facto há aqui alguma confusão. Segundo o IM a neve está prevista acima dos 24 metros.


----------



## meteo (1 Abr 2009 às 19:36)

Lightning disse:


> Sim de facto há aqui alguma confusão. Segundo o IM a neve está prevista acima dos 24 metros.



Ai em Corroios..Para aqui está prevista neve acima dos 29 metros  Vou ter de subir ali uma rua a 2 quarteiroes daqui..Mas há que ter calma..Ainda faltam mais de 14 horas para o evento


----------



## Dan (1 Abr 2009 às 19:42)

Uma brincadeira ainda se aceita, mas já estão a exagerar.

Parem com isso ou começo a eliminar as mensagens!


----------



## Veterano (1 Abr 2009 às 22:51)

Com a estabilidade assegurada para os próximos dias, a questão coloca-se em saber o que se irá passar na Semana Santa.

  Neste momento, há alguma consonância entre os modelos em que o anticiclone se vai afastar para ocidente, deixando o caminho aberto para a entrada de depressões marítimas, no fundo uma situação típica de Primavera. Deixo aqui a previsão do modelo europeu para a Sexta Feira Santa, onde está bem visível a perturbação a que fiz referência.


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Abr 2009 às 04:18)

Veterano disse:


> Com a estabilidade assegurada para os próximos dias, a questão coloca-se em saber o que se irá passar na Semana Santa...



Certo e seguro é esta estabilidade que referes.
Depois , já para 5 ou 6 dias  há divergências substantivas, nos principais modelos.
Ires até à Páscoa, é caminho longo, cheio de esconços lugares,
díspares realidades...e  arriscado. Deveras.
Mas há certamente uns sinais que vão tomando forma.
Cá estaremos para relatar os conteúdos, se tal for caso disso...


----------



## David sf (2 Abr 2009 às 11:38)

O GFS acaba de alinhar na brincadeira de 1 de Abril (com um dia de atraso) e brinda-nos com um Sábado de Páscoa cheio de neve em todo o país. 

Falando sério, está tudo muito confuso para a próxima semana, principalmente a partir de Terça, com a instabilidade a visitar o norte do país. Depois, logo se verá, mas o AA dos Açores está longe e fraco, o que augura alguma animação para a Páscoa. 
Isto está tudo muito seco, necessita de água, de um Abril bem molhado, porque depois a torneira fecha até Setembro.


----------



## thunderboy (2 Abr 2009 às 11:48)

David sf disse:


> O GFS acaba de alinhar na brincadeira de 1 de Abril (com um dia de atraso) e brinda-nos com um Sábado de Páscoa cheio de neve em todo o país.
> 
> Falando sério, está tudo muito confuso para a próxima semana, principalmente a partir de Terça, com a instabilidade a visitar o norte do país. Depois, logo se verá, mas o AA dos Açores está longe e fraco, o que augura alguma animação para a Páscoa.
> Isto está tudo muito seco, necessita de água, de um Abril bem molhado, porque depois a torneira fecha até Setembro.






Quantos metros serão?!É que tenho que ir preparar as pás!


----------



## David sf (2 Abr 2009 às 11:55)

thunderboy disse:


> Quantos metros serão?!É que tenho que ir preparar as pás!



No dia antes está melhor. Até Lisboa tem neve!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ACalado (2 Abr 2009 às 14:27)

David sf disse:


> No dia antes está melhor. Até Lisboa tem neve!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nosso senhor que vos recolha  vocês que gostam de ver o segundo painel ainda não deram conta que a precipitação está sempre uma run atrasada e para além do mais isso tem de fiabilidade ZERO


----------



## David sf (2 Abr 2009 às 15:06)

spiritmind disse:


> Nosso senhor que vos recolha  vocês que gostam de ver o segundo painel ainda não deram conta que a precipitação está sempre uma run atrasada e para além do mais isso tem de fiabilidade ZERO



A mensagem anterior sobre o primeiro de Abril é clara quanto à credibilidade que demos a esta previsão.


----------



## vitamos (2 Abr 2009 às 15:32)

Antes da Páscoa, que ainda demora, acho que é de prestar também (senão mais) atenção à situação para 2ª/3ª com a possibilidade de chuva para as regiões norte e possivelmente centro, situação esta que vem sendo mostrada nas últimas runs dos principais modelos:


----------



## vitamos (2 Abr 2009 às 17:17)

Consolida-se a previsão para 2ª feira nesta run do GFS, com maior quantidade de precipitação no Norte e Centro.

Cenário curioso com a aproximação de uma frente associada a uma depressão a NO da península ibérica e um nucleo situado no centro de Espanha:


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Abr 2009 às 19:38)

vitamos disse:


> Consolida-se a previsão para 2ª feira nesta run do GFS, com maior quantidade de precipitação no Norte e Centro.



E confirma-se também no modelo Europeu o mesmo cenário para esse dia.
Aliás ,o mapa anexo do ECMWF , é quase um irmão gémeo do GFS






[/URL][/IMG]

Assim sendo , exactamente um mês depois, as Terras do Noroeste vão
poder apreciar esse meteoro tão arredio nos últimos tempos...
Quanto às regiões do sul parece que ainda vão ter que esperar mais algum tempo, não sendo ainda assim desprezável que a precipitação possa eventualmente atingir  essa região já na segunda , mas maioritariamente de uma forma muito pouco consistente.
Veremos tudo isso nas próximas actualizações dos modelos.


----------



## Lightning (2 Abr 2009 às 20:22)

nimboestrato disse:


> *Assim sendo , exactamente um mês depois, as Terras do Noroeste vão poder apreciar esse meteoro tão arredio nos últimos tempos...*
> Quanto às regiões do sul parece que ainda vão ter que esperar mais algum tempo, não sendo ainda assim desprezável que a precipitação possa eventualmente atingir  essa região já na segunda , mas maioritariamente de uma forma muito pouco consistente.
> *Veremos tudo isso nas próximas actualizações dos modelos.*



Será?

Já por várias vezes os modelos mostraram precipitação e quase à última da hora tiraram-na toda... 

Vamos ter que esperar para confirmar isso nos próximos modelos, tal como tu dizes (se se mantêm estas previsões ou se vai mesmo tudo por água  abaixo).


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Abr 2009 às 09:27)

Lightning disse:


> Será?
> 
> Já por várias vezes os modelos mostraram precipitação e quase à última da hora tiraram-na toda...



Desta vez e a apenas 48 horas de distância, os modelos reafirmam que
voltará de facto alguma chuva,um mês depois, mas realmente, cada vez mais confinada às regiões do Norte e eventualmente do Centro.
Depois, para o resto da semana que para muitos é de férias ainda há divergências significativas : O GFS por exemplo , aponta  para o Norte
aquele Abril de águas coadas por um funil, chuva fraca ou chuvisco de regresso na quinta-feira e o Sul ainda e sempre sem a benesse da chuva
e melhoria para o fim de semana da Páscoa.
Já o ECMWF é mais generoso nas precipitações da próxima quinta-feira:
-alarga-as no território ( o sul eventualmente também seria beneficiado)
e no prazo ( não só quinta-feira, mas até sábado haveria condições
para a ocorrência de chuva, sendo fraca no sul).
Ou seja: não há grandes novidades para este quadro de tempo preocupantemente seco.
Embora com algumas precipitações previstas para segunda-feira a Norte e
quinta-feira, o que virá parece que  será pouco, muito pouco (para o sul quase nada) para  as reais necessidades do Luso Rectângulo.
Mas como em Meteorologia o que é verdade hoje pode ser desbaratado 
na confiança  já  amanhã, esperemos entretanto para que haja mudanças 
significativas nesta Primavera (por enquanto) do Descontentamento...


----------



## Lightning (4 Abr 2009 às 11:51)

nimboestrato disse:


> Desta vez e a apenas 48 horas de distância, os modelos reafirmam que
> voltará de facto alguma chuva,um mês depois, mas realmente, cada vez mais confinada às regiões do Norte e eventualmente do Centro.
> Ou seja: não há grandes novidades para este quadro de tempo preocupantemente seco.
> *Embora com algumas precipitações previstas para segunda-feira a Norte e
> quinta-feira, o que virá parece que  será pouco, muito pouco (para o sul quase nada) para  as reais necessidades do Luso Rectângulo.*



Realmente esta situação é preocupante, penso que a minha assinatura diz tudo... 

A chuva que está prevista para segunda-feira é pouca, muito pouca, tal como tu dizes... Em comparação com a quantidade que precisamos não é quase nada.


----------



## Lightning (4 Abr 2009 às 14:57)

Sou o único a postar aqui  Este fórum está mesmo às moscas 

Bem, quanto a modelos, o GFS dá-nos de facto alguma precipitação para segunda-feira, embora não seja nada de especial...












Depois disso virá novamente algum calor (subida de temperatura):






Quanto ao resto não me atrevo a dizer nada pois já estaria a entrar em território desconhecido.

A precipitação prevista para segunda-feira é pouquíssima, em relação ao que precisamos, para acabar com esta situação de seca (ou pelo menos minimizá-la). 

Resta-nos esperar para ver se isto se altera de vez ou se vamos continuar a registar milímetros de poeira...

E nada de festejos, pois a água que vem aí é tanta que dava para encher um copo...


----------



## thunderboy (5 Abr 2009 às 02:07)

* Previsão para 2ª Feira, 6 de Abril de 2009*

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado a forte (20 a 45 km/h) de noroeste no litoral
Oeste e nas terras altas.
Descida acentuada da temperatura máxima.

*Previsão para 3ª Feira, 7 de Abril de 2009
*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros fracos a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela,
que serão de neve acima dos 1200/1300 metros.*
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de noroeste, soprando temporariamente
forte (35 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas.
Descida da temperatura mínima, em especial nas regiões do Interior.


----------



## kikofra (5 Abr 2009 às 04:37)

2 feira a cota de neve anda pelos quantos metros?


----------



## rbsmr (5 Abr 2009 às 18:13)

Lightning disse:


> Sou o único a postar aqui  Este fórum está mesmo às moscas



Perdoem-me o off-topic mas este tempo deprimente de Sol afasta os participantes do forum, inclusive a mim que receia vir aqui só para ver mais previsões de tempo seco! 



Lightning disse:


> Quanto ao resto não me atrevo a dizer nada pois já estaria a entrar em território desconhecido.
> A precipitação prevista para segunda-feira é pouquíssima, em relação ao que precisamos, para acabar com esta situação de seca (ou pelo menos minimizá-la).
> Resta-nos esperar para ver se isto se altera de vez ou se vamos continuar a registar milímetros de poeira...
> E nada de festejos, pois a água que vem aí é tanta que dava para encher um copo...



É verdade! Todas as previsões de "animação tem saído furadas! O mais grave é a seca (sim podemos falar em seca??!!!) que afecta o país... Vamos ver... Tudo isto culpa do malévolo AA!!!
Deixo aqui a carta de superfície para amanhã:


----------



## kikofra (5 Abr 2009 às 21:29)

ja viram a previsao para terça no site do im, para bragança?


----------



## Gongas (5 Abr 2009 às 21:39)

Finalmente amanhã regressa a chuva, o sistema frontal vai afectar principalmente o norte e o centro. Pouca ou não, o que nos interessa é que a chuvinha caia. e para 5feira parece que virá outro sistema frontal... afinal Abril...águas mil.


----------



## David sf (5 Abr 2009 às 21:50)

kikofra disse:


> ja viram a previsao para terça no site do im, para bragança?



Estranho, pelas temperaturas e pela previsão descritiva que mete, e bem na minha opinião, a cota de neve nos 1200 m. Deve ser gralha.


----------



## Lightning (5 Abr 2009 às 22:03)

Alguém me sabe dizer mais ou menos quando é que o sistema frontal vai começar a afectar-nos?

Segundo o GFS é a partir da hora de almoço e até ao fim do dia que vamos poder contar com a precipitação.


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Abr 2009 às 00:13)

boas

Para amanha vai entrar então aquela frente vinda de Noroeste, a chuva deve começar a bater no nosso país por volta das 6, 7 da matina, bem junto a caminha  o pico deve ser por volta das 16, 18 horas.

aqui fica a acumulação  18 horas de amanha  GFS 






[/URL][/IMG]

o IM está a colocar neve para Bragança na 3º feira, 1200 1300 m 

Continente


Previsão para 2ª Feira, 6 de Abril de 2009

Regiões do Norte e Centro:
Céu muito nublado, com abertas a partir do meio da tarde.
Períodos de chuva, passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado a forte (20 a 45 km/h) de noroeste no litoral
Oeste e nas terras altas.
Descida acentuada da temperatura máxima.
Neblinas e nevoeiros.

Região Sul:
Céu em geral muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado até ao
meio da manhã no Algarve.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h), predominando de noroeste,
soprando moderado (25 a 35 km/h) no litoral Oeste.
Aguaceiros fracos no Alto Alentejo até meio da manhã.
Neblinas ou nevoeiros.
Descida da temperatura máxima, em especial no Alentejo.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de oeste com 1,5 a 2 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/15ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sueste inferiores a 1 metro
Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC


Previsão para 3ª Feira, 7 de Abril de 2009

Períodos de céu muito nublado.

Aguaceiros fracos nas regiões do Norte e Centro e

que serão de neve acima dos 1200/1300 metros.

Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de noroeste, soprando temporariamente

forte (35 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas.

Descida da temperatura mínima, em especial nas regiões do Interior.

será ??
abraços


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2009 às 10:35)

isto está terrivelmente chato......aqui o ensemble para o litoral centro:


----------



## Lightning (6 Abr 2009 às 15:26)

stormy disse:


> isto está terrivelmente chato ...... aqui o ensemble para o litoral centro



Segundo o GFS, o calor vai voltar...


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2009 às 18:13)

Tive a ver o modelo e arrisco a dizer que os primeiros 15 a 20 dias de Abril estão perdidos com muitas zonas a não ver nem uma pinga...Abril aguas de mil??não me parece!!


----------



## tpais (6 Abr 2009 às 19:43)

Caro Stormy,
podes dizer-me qual o link onde obtens esse ensemble do gfs? É possivel faze-lo para qualquer coordenada?
Obrigado


----------



## David sf (6 Abr 2009 às 20:11)

miguel disse:


> Tive a ver o modelo e arrisco a dizer que os primeiros 15 a 20 dias de Abril estão perdidos com muitas zonas a não ver nem uma pinga...Abril aguas de mil??não me parece!!



Segundo o GFS assim é. Façamos figas para que se cumpra o ECMWF, que está muito bom a partir das 96 h. Dizem que é o melhor modelo, vamos ver se faz jus à sua fama, apesar de andar muito por baixo nos últimos tempos.


----------



## Lightning (6 Abr 2009 às 20:22)

miguel disse:


> Tive a ver o modelo e arrisco a dizer que os primeiros 15 a 20 dias de Abril estão perdidos com muitas zonas a não ver nem uma pinga...Abril aguas de mil??não me parece!!



Qualquer dia é Abril seca mil... 

Estou bastante confiante no ECMWF desta vez...


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2009 às 20:55)

o ensemble está uma bela "seca".



o ECMWF dá esperanças mas muito mal sustentadas e possivelmente efemeras talvez eu esteja enganado e ,talvez, aquela depressao isolada no nordeste espanhol se tranforme numa a W de lisboa



boas


----------



## Veterano (7 Abr 2009 às 09:04)

As previsões para a Páscoa, em termos de chuva, apenas contemplam a zona norte e centro do país. O anticiclone impede a entrada mais a sul das perturbações que se vão aproximando. Pelo menos é este o panorama actual, segundo os vários modelos.

 Só um enfraquecimento maior do anticiclone permitiria que a humidade também chegasse a terras do Algarve.


----------



## David sf (7 Abr 2009 às 09:48)

Mas para os dias após a Páscoa os dois principais modelos já estão mais ou menos de acordo, e tiram o anticiclone de cima das nossas cabeças. O GFS mete muito pouca precipitação aqui para o Sul, mas o ECMWF segue bastante bom. São apenas tendências, vamos esperar.


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2009 às 10:20)

David sf disse:


> O GFS mete muito pouca precipitação aqui para o Sul, mas o ECMWF segue bastante bom. São apenas tendências, vamos esperar.



Sinopticamente assim parece, mas na prática surgem dúvidas.

Pelo output IM da previsão de precipitação para a península ibérica previsto pelo ECM ainda nem uma gota está prevista para o sul: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/

Mais a Norte nem GFS nem ECM parecem mostrar quantidades apreciáveis de precipitação. Ainda restam uns dia para fazer contas. Já vi o cenário melhor, mas também já o vi pior em saídas mais recentes...


----------



## stormy (7 Abr 2009 às 10:31)

ainda há imensa, demasiada inconsistencia a partir de dia 9-10


----------



## David sf (7 Abr 2009 às 10:43)

vitamos disse:


> Sinopticamente assim parece, mas na prática surgem dúvidas.
> 
> Pelo output IM da previsão de precipitação para a península ibérica previsto pelo ECM ainda nem uma gota está prevista para o sul: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/
> 
> Mais a Norte nem GFS nem ECM parecem mostrar quantidades apreciáveis de precipitação. Ainda restam uns dia para fazer contas. Já vi o cenário melhor, mas também já o vi pior em saídas mais recentes...



Mas eu referia as tendências após a Páscoa que vão além das 114 h do output presente no site do IM,


----------



## tpais (7 Abr 2009 às 10:52)

Realmente a incerteza é grande. O modelo NOA põe uma secura total na PI ocidental para o fim de semana da Páscoa! 

Alguem tem a noção se este modelo costuma ser tão fiável como os preferidos do forum GFS e Europeu para a PI?


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2009 às 11:11)

tpais disse:


> Realmente a incerteza é grande. O modelo NOA põe uma secura total na PI ocidental para o fim de semana da Páscoa!



Pedia-te só o favor se podias colocar o link, para eu confirmar uma coisa... penso que NOA não é um modelo em si mas o instituto que o publica...


----------



## tpais (7 Abr 2009 às 11:25)

Tens razão,
eu queria referir-me ao NOGAPS:
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/nogapse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2&carte=0


----------



## Veterano (7 Abr 2009 às 11:34)

Já estou a antever o tempo que vai fazer aqui no Norte, pelo menos até domingo: ambiente fresco, vento moderado, chuva esporádica, por vezes intensa, boas abertas, ainda a saber bem uma lareira à noite...


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2009 às 11:35)

tpais disse:


> Tens razão,
> eu queria referir-me ao NOGAPS:
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/nogapse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2&carte=0



Ah pronto!  Bom então posso dar-te a minha opinião pessoal! Continuo a colocar nas minhas preferência de topo o ECM e GFS (ao mesmo nível).

Mas de uma "segunda linha" de modelos, coloco o NOGAPS claramente em primeiro lugar. A minha opinião é que ele é geralmente acertado a nível sinóptico geral no curto prazo e no chamado curto/médio prazo (até sensivelmente 108h...), sendo mais próximo do GFS. É conhecido por ser o modelo "amenizador", ou seja aquele que suaviza as situações, quer por colocar mais pressão nas depressões, como (e principalmente) por colocar habitualmente menos chuva que os outros modelos (é o nosso "amigo" sequinho).

Resumindo, é um bom modelo de referência e  comparação, sendo que a sua "personalidade negativista" por vezes é, para nossa tristeza, realista.


----------



## tpais (7 Abr 2009 às 11:58)

Ok, obrigado pelo Feedback.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2009 às 12:35)

Aqui para mim, só espero que volte a chover em condições em finais de Novembro, tudo aquilo que vier, simplesmente não será mais que chuva de lama  agora é apreciar o vento que para aí anda todo maluco, eu tive uns dias ao pé do mar e não se podia estar  era só ventinho gelado e tudo a ajeitar os casacos, quando chegar o Verão então é que vão ver o que é vento de norte :assobio: aconselho as pessoas mais sensiveis a não se aproximarem do litoral oeste entre Junho e Agosto, visto ser uma área propicia a constipações, essencialmente ao pé do mar.

Mas vamos aos pormenores dos próximos dias, MEU DEUS  não é que o GFS prevê que uma frente vá atravessar o território, com algumas quantidades apreciáveis de precipitação essencialmente para o litoral norte, mas ainda faltam 48 horas, eles vão reduzir tudo, não tenham ilusões porque não vão chover dentro destas 4 linhas mais de 5 mm.





P.S-Ainda estou para ver quando é que voltamos a ter uma trovoada, a este ritmo só lá para fins de Maio, depois outra lá para Agosto, vá 2 ou 3 no ano inteiro


----------



## David sf (7 Abr 2009 às 17:07)

Vem aí festa para toda a gente!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2009 às 17:25)

David sf disse:


> Vem aí festa para toda a gente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos lá ver vamos lá ver!! é muito pouca a chuva que mostra... mas ainda pode melhorar  mas os modelos andam a querer mostrar chuvas seja agora para os dias 9/10 seja mais para o meio do mês por isso acredito que alguma coisa ainda vá chover no sul que é onde a seca é mais prolongada...


----------



## Veterano (7 Abr 2009 às 17:26)

David sf disse:


> Vem aí festa para toda a gente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Era o que eu dizia de manhã: se o anticiclone o permitir, enfraquecendo um pouco e deslocando-se para oeste, as regiões do sul irão beneficiar, recebendo precipitação.

 Contudo, esta possibilidade ainda é frágil: basta o anticiclone dar um passinho para a direita que temos o caldo entornado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Abr 2009 às 17:41)

Gostava de estar tão optimista quanto vocês!

*Precipitação:*






*Humidade solo:*


----------



## David sf (7 Abr 2009 às 18:17)

A run das 12z do GFS mete 3,2 mm em Beja na Sexta e 3,9 em Lisboa. Habitualmente, o GFS falha na quantidade de precipitação por defeito, mas quando esta vem associada a uma frente o erro costuma ser menor. Aguardemos por futuras runs para confirmar se a frente atinge ou não a totalidade do território continental, pois como disse o Veterano, isto está preso por arames.


----------



## stormy (7 Abr 2009 às 18:47)

está tudo muito confuso.......mesmo em relaçao á frente de 5-6f.....
o enseble está terrivel


----------



## Lightning (7 Abr 2009 às 19:18)

stormy disse:


> está tudo muito confuso.......mesmo em relaçao á frente de 5-6f.....
> o enseble está terrivel



Os modelos assim têm andado há já algum tempo... Vamos lá ver no que isto dá, no fim de tudo.

Decidam-se! (os modelos)  

------------------

Vejam isto a muito longo prazo:






Mais uma vagta de calor a caminho!!! 

É claro que não se pode confiar no modelo pois é a muito longo prazo


----------



## stormy (7 Abr 2009 às 19:57)

já há concordancia em relação á frente de sexta
parece que vamos ter alguma chuva naquela que poderá ser a ultima frente fria moderadamente activa dos prox 5 meses
após a frente há a possibilidade do AA se manter nos açores ou de entrar pela europa central adentro.
por agora só sabemos que uma frente vai entrar na 6f com precipitações interessantes no norte e centro e que o ar frio pós-frontal será rapidamente levado sendo que as temperaturas subirão entre 6f e dia 13 dos 0Cº para os normais 6Cº nos 850hpa, até 6f ceu pouco nublado e um ou outro aguaceiro no litoral norte.


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2009 às 23:12)

O sul poderá não ver nem 1mm com essa frente  mesmo eu aqui em Setúbal estou na fronteira entre ver algumas pingas e não ver NADA...na Ultima frente aconteceu o mesmo e aqui não passou de céu coberto  vamos lá ver se em cima do acontecimento em vez de tirar mete precipitação!


----------



## Veterano (8 Abr 2009 às 08:56)

As hipóteses de na Sexta-Feira Santa a chuva comparecer em todo o país são reais, mais no norte do que no sul, com queda de neve acima dos 800 metros, segundo o IM.







  Uns dias mais tarde, é o modelo europeu que promete mais animação, com uma depressão a noroeste da PI, a afectar sobretudo o norte do país






  Esta última previsão depende, como é óbvio, do comportamento do anticiclone e da manutenção do seu enfraquecimento.


----------



## stormy (8 Abr 2009 às 10:25)

ainda há muita incerteza a partir de dia 10...a frente é talvez a unica certeza



o painel do GFS mostra que ainda há hipoteses de precipitação nos  prox dias devido á entrada de frentes em dissipação pelo NW do pais



quanto ao que se poderá passar apos esta frente há alguma divergencia.
*GFS*



*ECMWF*


----------



## vitamos (8 Abr 2009 às 10:36)

stormy disse:


> ainda há muita incerteza a partir de dia 10...a frente é talvez a unica certeza



Totalmente de acordo! Contudo, e na minha opinião pessoal, parece-me nesta altura que o GFS a médio prazo apresenta um cenário muito mais interessante que nos dias anteriores e um pouco mais próximo daquilo que o ECM modela neste momento (um pouco mais extremo). A grande diferença é a colocação no GFS do anticiclone mais próxima do continente após a frente... Mas a verdade é que está mais para Oeste a médio prazo do que estava nas últimas runs.

Sem certezas é certo, mas parece-me que o caldo se está (finalmente) a compor um pouco mais


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Abr 2009 às 12:09)

Se o Miguel em Setúbal diz que só vê pingas, então aqui no Algarve só mesmo sol e algumas nuvens. Mais um mês seco, Abril seca tudo e não águas mil, por isso, será que vou ter 0 mm em Abril, talvez se repetir isto muitas vezes caia alguma coisa, como caiu em Março, mas duvido, agora é seca, seca, seca e mais seca. Vamos ver se não vamos ter problemas de água no Algarve brevemente...


----------



## stormy (8 Abr 2009 às 12:09)

a run das 6z está "decente"



por este andar após um março com cheirinho a verão teremos, pelo menos, a primeira metade de abril com temperaturas dentro da media ( +-0.5Cº de desvio) e precipitações bastante maiores que as de março
mesmo assim acredito que o verao ( junho-setembro) será mais quente que os anterioresé uma questao de equilibrio na balança


----------



## thunderboy (8 Abr 2009 às 12:19)

Será que virá uma trovoadazeca...


----------



## David sf (8 Abr 2009 às 12:50)

Excelentes saídas de todos os modelos, pelo menos em relação ao habitual nos últimos dois meses:

1. A frente de Sexta feira irá afectar moderadamente o norte e centro, e ligeiramente o sul. Atenção que tanto o GFS como o ECMWF, entre outros, vêem uma ciclogénese no sul da península após a passagem da frente (Sábado). O GFS põe-na na Andaluzia, o ECMWF no Mediterrâneo, mas um ligeiro movimento para leste pode vir a afectar o sul do continente.

2. Começa a ser consensual que Terça virá outra frente associada a uma depressão a oeste da Galiza. Esta virá a afectar totalmente o território português, obviamente mais o norte. O ECM cava-a muito, prolonga-a vários dias, ao contrário do GFS que lhe dá menos importância, aproximando o anticiclone.

3. Interessante e pouco normal, a concordância de ambos os modelos, a longo prazo, preverem uma circulação retrógrada na Europa. O GFS tem uma invasão siberiana (iso -10 vários dias na Europa Central). O ECMWF mete-nos sob a influência de uma mega depressão centrada na Escandinávia, que a acontecer noutras datas poderia dar muito que falar.

De qualquer modo, para os próximos dias, temperaturas frescas, até baixas para a época. Chuva no norte e centro e eventualmente no Sul, mas pelo menos fim do marasmo que dura há 2 meses.


----------



## stormy (8 Abr 2009 às 13:01)

David sf disse:


> Excelentes saídas de todos os modelos, pelo menos em relação ao habitual nos últimos dois meses:
> 
> 1. A frente de Sexta feira irá afectar moderadamente o norte e centro, e ligeiramente o sul. Atenção que tanto o GFS como o ECMWF, entre outros, vêem uma ciclogénese no sul da península após a passagem da frente (Sábado). O GFS põe-na na Andaluzia, o ECMWF no Mediterrâneo, mas um ligeiro movimento para leste pode vir a afectar o sul do continente.
> 
> ...



concordo com o que dizes mas ainda nao vale a pena discutir prazos muito á frente.......penso que o ecm está a exagerar veremos como se comporta o nogaps
ensemble das 6z para lisboa:


----------



## David sf (8 Abr 2009 às 13:19)

stormy disse:


> concordo com o que dizes mas ainda nao vale a pena discutir prazos muito á frente.......penso que o ecm está a exagerar veremos como se comporta o nogaps
> ensemble das 6z para lisboa:



Mas hás-de concordar, que dentro da indefinição, está muito melhor que há uma semana atrás. Todos os dias com alguma precipitação, quase todos os ensembles bem abaixo da média das temperaturas.
Concordo que o ECM está a exagerar, há demasiado pouco "vermelho" para esta altura do ano, mas não nos esqueçamos, que o que se vai passar na Sexta foi visto por este modelo, enquanto que todos os outros mantunham o AA.


----------



## Brunomc (8 Abr 2009 às 13:34)

parece que amanhã ja vou ter alguma chuva fraca a partir do final de tarde..


----------



## David sf (8 Abr 2009 às 15:00)

Isto é certamente erro de edição ou da Meteociel ou da UKMO, mas não deixa de ser engraçado de ver:





Ciclone tropical nos Açores

Furacão no Mediterrâneo Ocidental

Ventos de leste, com velocidades superiores a 120 km/h em Portugal


----------



## Brunomc (8 Abr 2009 às 15:22)

> Ciclone tropical nos Açores
> 
> Furacão no Mediterrâneo Ocidental
> 
> Ventos de leste, com velocidades superiores a 120 km/h em Portugal







isso é que era grande temporal


----------



## vitamos (8 Abr 2009 às 15:23)

David sf disse:


> Isto é certamente erro de edição ou da Meteociel ou da UKMO



Eheh, era um cenário surreal.

Mas já foi corrigido na última run (essa era a 12z de ontem)... A das 0z de hoje coloca já tudo no lugar


----------



## thunderboy (8 Abr 2009 às 16:41)

Aqui estão as pequeníssimas diferenças entre as runs

Será que foi mesmo erro...


----------



## vitamos (8 Abr 2009 às 16:52)

Começou o habitual movimento de recuo do GFS para a situação da Páscoa... Frente a entrar ligeiramente mais deslocada, um pouco menos de precipitação prevista (e também um pouco menos de frio) e para ajudar o nucleo de baixas pressões presente a sudeste de Espanha passa, nesta run, a exercer menor influência...

Para já o GFS a não querer participar na festa.


----------



## Veterano (8 Abr 2009 às 17:25)

Numa situação de instabilidade que de qualquer forma só apanha o nosso país de raspão, basta o anticiclone "inchar" um pouco que empurra as nuvens de chuva mais para nordeste. Hoje, por exemplo, o dia está muito agradável aqui no Porto, mas a partir de amanhã começa a chegar a instabilidade, só falta saber a que nível


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2009 às 17:42)

Aqui para a minha zona e todo o sul já tenho poucas duvidas que não vai acontecer o que tanto gostaríamos e a chuva vai ficar a norte de Lisboa o que cair a sul desta são chuviscos que nem vai dar para molhar o chão...o que me está a chamar mais a atenção é a instabilidade a partir dos dias 13/14 que ai sim poderia chover de forma considerável de Norte  a Sul por vários dias 4/5 dias


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Abr 2009 às 18:40)

miguel disse:


> ...o que me está a chamar mais a atenção é a instabilidade a partir dos dias 13/14 que ai sim poderia chover de forma considerável de Norte  a Sul por vários dias 4/5 dias



Ora nem mais. 
Sabemos o que choveu na debilitada frente da passada segunda-feira;
Na que se avizinha para a tarde/noite de amanhã ,há muitas parecenças 
com a pretérita frente de segunda ( igualmente de fraca actividade e 
mais uma vez o sul a nem sequer cheirar a terra molhada).
Mas parece haver luz ao fundo do túnel.
Com a excepção do NOGAPS todos os modelos apontam para uma situação
depressionária a norte/noroeste da P.I.  a partir de 13/14 mas com raio de influência muito substancial dado o seu centro encontrar-se bem perto da Ibéria.Para além disto, os modelos coincidem numa previsão de alguma durabilidade desta disposição das peças que permitiria chuvas generalizadas
e generosas e não só a norte...
Ainda falta tempo.Muito tempo ,eu sei.
Mas também já não é assim tanto e já são quase todos a dizê-lo...
Veremos se finalmente virá alguma  animação que anda já arredia do tempo e do tópico há já quase dois meses ...


----------



## stormy (8 Abr 2009 às 20:48)

o GFS e o ensemble tiraram muita chuva 
começo a pensar que isto é tudo uma farça


----------



## olheiro (8 Abr 2009 às 21:05)

O AEMET prevê para as seguintes localidades:

TUY (do lado de lá de Valença do Minho) - chuva para os dias 08, 09, 10, 13 e 14 com elevados índices de probabilidade;

VERIN (não muito longe da fronteira junto a Chaves) - chuva para os dias 08, 09, 10, 13 e 14 igualmeente com elevados índices de probabilidade;

ALCANICES (relativamente próximo da fronteira a leste de Bragança) - chuva para os dias 09, 10, 13 e 14 com índices de probabilidade acima dos 50%/60%

FUENTES DE OÑORO (do lado de lá de Vilar Formoso) - chuva nos dias 09, 10 e 14 com índices de probabilidade acima dos 60%/65%;

VALÊNCIA DE ALCÃNTARA (próximo da fronteira de Segura - Castelo Branco) -
chuva apenas para o dia 14 com índice de probabilidade de 60%

BADAJOZ (próximo de Elvas) - chuva para o dia 14 com índice de probabilidade  de 55%:

AYAMONTE (do lado de lá de Vila Real de Santo António) - sem previsão de chuva até dia 14;

Será mesmo assim?


----------



## Lightning (8 Abr 2009 às 23:11)

Será que a depressão de dia 14 não vai desaparecer por completo? Não criem muitas expectativas...


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2009 às 23:57)

A run das 18h aumentou a precipitação prevista para a noite de amanhã e madrugada de 6ª feira santa.
Há até a possibilidade de algumas surpresas na estrada para quem viaje na madrugada de 6ª feira, nos itinerários mais elevados. 

Meteogramas GFS meteoPT, run das 18z, para as próximas 60h.


Braga







Bragança






Guarda






Vila Real






Viseu


----------



## ACalado (8 Abr 2009 às 23:59)

Boas para já é interessante ver alguma animação duas pequenas frentes a atravessar o país com uns aguaceiros pós frontal  a monotonia vai ser quebrada  será que o pluviometro ainda funciona


----------



## Veterano (9 Abr 2009 às 08:50)

Parece assegurado o regresso da chuva, daqui a 24 horas todo o país estará abrangido, no fundo é Sexta-Feira Santa, e pelo norte, acima dos 800 metros, o elemento branco marcará presença.


----------



## Lightning (9 Abr 2009 às 09:52)

spiritmind disse:


> Boas para já é interessante ver alguma animação duas pequenas frentes a atravessar o país com uns aguaceiros pós frontal  *a monotonia vai ser quebrada * será que o pluviometro ainda funciona



Desculpem este meu pessimismo mas só acredito em chuva quando a vir caír...


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Abr 2009 às 10:49)

spiritmind disse:


> ... a monotonia vai ser quebrada ...



Este post é especialmente dedicado a todos os pessimistas (eu incluído),
que , estando farto de tantas desilusões,goradas tantas expectativas e
depois de um tão largo período de ausência total de precipitações,
adpataram há muito uma atitude semelhante  à de S.Tomé,ou seja,
ver para crer:
Mas não há dúvida que  as notícias do tempo vindouro são animadoras.
Alguma chuva já hoje ,que passará a regime de aguaceiros amanhã com
descida da temperatura.Quanto mais a norte, mais significativo será o benvindo regresso da chuva.O extremo Sul do Luso Rectângulo,
poderá até ver adiado,mais uma vez esse regresso.
Mas animem-se as hostes:
-Esta frente e o ar pós-frontal valerão  o que vale.
O mais esperançoso continua guardado para a semana (a partir de 13).
Os dias passam, as actualizações dos modelos sucedem-se
o tempo de previsão encurta-se e quase todos os modelos apontam
no mesmo sentido: Depressão ora a Norte, ora a Noroeste, até já alguns  a colocam a Oeste da P.I. , a dança da localização irá continuar,
mas parece já óbvio que desta não vamos escapar:
As primeiras chuvas significativas desde meados de Fevereiro parecem estar na calha para a semana um pouco por todo o cantinho à beira-mar plantado.
Até custa a acreditar, não é?
Sem embandeirar em arco, celebremos o regresso da chuva condignamente...
( ...no final da semana que vem , veremos se alguma vez mais ousarei
neste tópico anunciar chuvas à la longue,  ou não...)


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2009 às 10:57)

A run das 6z acabada de sair reforça a precipitação para as próximas horas... Sei que todos por aqui (eu incluído) andamos com uma crise de pessimismo, mas atenção (região Norte sobretudo), que a quantidade prevista de precipitação não é assim tão insignificante... e não é só o GFS a afirma-lo.

Por outro lado parte do frio foi retirado pelo que as cotas de neve deverão subir um pouco.


----------



## Veterano (9 Abr 2009 às 11:04)

nimboestrato disse:


> Sem embandeirar em arco, celebremos o regresso da chuva condignamente...
> ( ...no final da semana que vem , veremos se alguma vez mais ousarei
> neste tópico anunciar chuvas à la longue,  ou não...)



  Amigo nimboestrato, tu que estás perto de mim, se olhares para o céu e concerteza que já o fizeste várias vezes, verás umas nuvens amigas a chegar de oeste, espero que bem recheadas de preciosas gotas.

  E iremos celebrar o regresso da chuva, nestes dias de descanso para o corpo, e, porque não, para a alma...


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2009 às 11:14)

Veterano disse:


> Amigo nimboestrato, tu que estás perto de mim, se olhares para o céu e concerteza que já o fizeste várias vezes, verás umas nuvens amigas a chegar de oeste, espero que bem recheadas de preciosas gotas.
> 
> E iremos celebrar o regresso da chuva, nestes dias de descanso para o corpo, e, porque não, para a alma...



Pelo satélite a frente parece bastante fraca...será que traz algo mais substancial ou meros chuviscos como na segunda- feira?

se cairem 10 mm de chuva com esta frente já fico satisfeito...


A situação prevista  a partir de segunda feira dia 13 está muito mais interessante, oxalá o modelo não oscile muito , para já e olhando até terça feira dia 14 o GFS coloca a depressão muito mais a NW, e na run anterior estava a Oeste de Portugal numa posição bem mais interessante para nós....bem.... vamos começar a tirar??


Para os dias seguintes o núcleo depressionário baixa um bocado em latitude ficando "colado" ao NW da PI as quantidades de precipitação parecem-me razoáveis....vamos aguardar....


----------



## Dan (9 Abr 2009 às 11:38)

Finalmente desapareceu esse núcleo anticiclónico que estacionou durante semanas a norte, entre a península e as ilhas britânicas, e o anticiclone dos Açores voltou à sua posição habitual, possibilitando assim as entradas de NW. Depois destas últimas semanas de interregno na precipitação, parece que está aí a segunda estação das chuvas.


----------



## ACalado (9 Abr 2009 às 12:30)

Como seria de esperar esta run retirou frio e colocou mais precipitação  pois neste momento a neve é tudo que menos interessa venha chuva pois os solos bem precisam  O sul também poderá ser contemplado 
















Para já a frente começa a entrar a segunda virá com mais "força"


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Abr 2009 às 12:46)

O pessoal do norte vai ter mais sorte desta primeira frente que esta a chegar. 







Cá para baixo que chegue bem depressa 3fª, e que aumente ainda mais porque já ando farto deste tempo.


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2009 às 12:49)

Bem... a continuar assim passa a frente e nem uma gota.......

A esperança está  na frente seguinte e no pós frontal que parece trazer uns aguaceiros bastante frequentes...

O vento de SW sopra actualmente com 30/35 km /h parece querer anunciar algo ....vamos aguardar mas não tenho grandes espectativas nesta 1ª mini frente....


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2009 às 15:27)

Eu por aqui só espero chuva em condições em Outubro  até lá, nuvens, nortada, pó e nada mais  mas quem sabe talvez caía algum santo do altar.

Chuva só lá pro dia se S.Nunca.


----------



## stormy (9 Abr 2009 às 16:23)

a frente de amanha esta garantida...dia 14 outra frente poderá marcar presença embora a partir de dia 15 esteja tudo muito indefenido....uma das possibilidades é uma ciclogenese a NW da P.I.  quase estacionaria , sinonimo de grossa festa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Abr 2009 às 20:19)

AEMET aponta uma cota de 700m para esta regiao! 
Parece-me muito bem!


----------



## stormy (9 Abr 2009 às 20:27)

a saida das 1 do ecm está boa e mete uma depressao e1syacionaria no norte da peninsula com varios nucleos associados lá apartir da proxima 3f


----------



## thunderboy (10 Abr 2009 às 01:08)

Já está a chegar o frio


----------



## stormy (10 Abr 2009 às 12:33)

as esperanças em relação á depressao de 3f em diante permanecem elevadas


----------



## Brunomc (10 Abr 2009 às 12:52)

> as esperanças em relação á depressao de 3f em diante permanecem elevadas



Lá para quarta e quinta as coisas também não tão muito más..


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2009 às 12:52)

stormy disse:


> as esperanças em relação á depressao de 3f em diante permanecem elevadas



Oxalá não saia tudo à última da hora... já vi a situação da próxima semana bem mais favorável em outras runs...se começam a tirar tudo é uma chatice....

Vamos ter esperança , mesmo assim a situação modelada pelo GFS ainda está razoavelmente interessante.....


----------



## stormy (10 Abr 2009 às 18:19)

isto está a correr  bem


----------



## Aurélio (10 Abr 2009 às 19:23)

Eu vou esperando sentado ... para não cair de tanto esperar !!

Porque aqui no Algarve não espero nada de nada ... se a situação e localização da depressão não mudar !!!


----------



## stormy (10 Abr 2009 às 20:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu vou esperando sentado ... para não cair de tanto esperar !!
> 
> Porque aqui no Algarve não espero nada de nada ... se a situação e localização da depressão não mudar !!!



acho que ( felizmente) estás ligeiramente enganado......o ensemble para o algarve apresenta alguma precipitação e, obviamente, as regioes mais a norte levarão mais agua


----------



## psm (10 Abr 2009 às 20:15)

Run de sonho para esta altura do compeonato do ECMWF.




http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009041012!!!step/



http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...cloud!pop!od!oper!w_clouds!2009041012!!!step/


http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...re!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009041012!!step/


----------



## Lightning (11 Abr 2009 às 10:26)

Segundo o IM, a chuva já nos vai visitar a partir de Segunda-feira, na sua maior parte, no Norte e Centro do País.


----------



## stormy (11 Abr 2009 às 11:52)

o gfs tirou muita força á depressao de 3-4f mas em contrapartida mete uma circulação de oeste com nucleos depressionarios a passar pelo norte da peninsula, em concordancia com o ecm
tempo ameno/fresco e chuva por vezes forte ou moderada sob forma de neve acima dos 800-1100mts poderao ser uma realidade a partir da prox 3f


----------



## Lightning (11 Abr 2009 às 11:54)

stormy disse:


> tempo ameno/fresco e *chuva por vezes forte* ou moderada sob forma de neve acima dos 800-1100mts poderao ser uma realidade a partir da prox 3f



Estás a referir-te mais à zona do Norte, certo?

É que chuva por vezes forte aqui no Litoral Centro não acredito muito... 

Fui ver o CAPE/LI e simplesmente desapareceu tudo :cry:


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2009 às 12:00)

Olha  mas tu queres ver que ?? não é que vai mesmo chover  ué


----------



## stormy (11 Abr 2009 às 12:45)

Lightning disse:


> Estás a referir-te mais à zona do Norte, certo?
> 
> É que chuva por vezes forte aqui no Litoral Centro não acredito muito...
> 
> Fui ver o CAPE/LI e simplesmente desapareceu tudo :cry:



mesmo no centro a chuva será por vezes moderada a forte segundo as ultimas run´s
quanto ao CAPE/LI depende bastante do ar frio em altura....vamos acompanhando as prox run´s para ver se se manteem niveis razoaveis destes parametros


----------



## thunderboy (11 Abr 2009 às 12:59)

Lightning disse:


> Estás a referir-te mais à zona do Norte, certo?
> 
> É que chuva por vezes forte aqui no Litoral Centro não acredito muito...
> 
> Fui ver o CAPE/LI e simplesmente desapareceu tudo :cry:



Nem por isso desapareceu tudo.


----------



## Lightning (11 Abr 2009 às 13:01)

thunderboy disse:


> Nem por isso desapareceu tudo.



Quando disse desapareceu tudo referia-me ao CAPE/LI em terra mesmo, porque no mar ele está lá com maiores valores e probabilidade do que em terra.

Ou seja, em terra temos possibilidade de trovoadas sim mas trovoadas fracas. Eventualmente no mar é que poderá haver maism acção.


----------



## stormy (11 Abr 2009 às 13:28)




----------



## vitamos (11 Abr 2009 às 13:49)

Lightning disse:


> Quando disse desapareceu tudo referia-me ao CAPE/LI em terra mesmo, porque no mar ele está lá com maiores valores e probabilidade do que em terra.
> 
> Ou seja, em terra temos possibilidade de trovoadas sim mas trovoadas fracas. Eventualmente no mar é que poderá haver maism acção.



Hum... não noto tanto isso!
Em relação ao LI sim, está mais favorável no mar, mas o CAPE não está assim tão diferente. É claro que muitos factores entram em jogo (não só o ar frio em altura que o stormy referiu, e bem). Estes parâmetros são muito voláteis com o tempo, por isso nada como aguardar mais umas run's


----------



## Lightning (11 Abr 2009 às 13:54)

vitamos disse:


> Estes parâmetros são muito voláteis com o tempo, por isso nada como aguardar mais umas run's



Sim, penso que as próximas RUN's serão decisivas e mais esclarecedoras.


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Abr 2009 às 14:03)

Se o meu último post era dedicado aos pessimistas nos quais eu me incluía,
anunciando um pouco a medo tempos de mudança, este será de confirmação e  regozijo.
Com efeito, a semana santa (abençoada por chuvas generalizadas) este ano
vem depois do Domingo de Páscoa.
Claro que quanto a quantidades específicas de precipitações e sua localização falaremos depois.
O que importa é este  quadro geral e global que se avizinha em que
estará tudo em aberto ( mesmo precipitações importantes no sul).
A monotonia pertence ao passado e depois do dia de sol de amanhã,
haverá finalmente a Ressurreição de precipitações generosas que não virão
apenas anexas a uma frente de escassa actividade e limitada a norte e litoral centro para terminarem logo ali adiante,
mas antes com precipitações para vários dias e dispersas .
Veremos no final da semana se haverá alguma região de Portugal Continental
ainda com reais razões de queixa...
E viva a semana santa que se avizinha...


----------



## stormy (11 Abr 2009 às 14:37)

nimboestrato disse:


> Se o meu último post era dedicado aos pessimistas nos quais eu me incluía,
> anunciando um pouco a medo tempos de mudança, este será de confirmação e  regozijo.
> Com efeito, a semana santa (abençoada por chuvas generalizadas) este ano
> vem depois do Domingo de Páscoa.
> ...



é isso mesmo


----------



## Gongas (11 Abr 2009 às 15:52)

Continente 


Previsão para 2ª Feira, 13 de Abril de 2009

Céu em geral muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado ou limpo
nas regiões a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela até
meio da manhã.
Vento fraco a moderado (inferior a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando temporariamente moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) de noroeste
nas terras altas.
Períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral, estendendo-se
gradualmente às restantes regiões.
Queda de neve, para o fim do dia, no interior das regiões Norte e
Centro acima dos 1000 metros.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

Previsão para 3ª Feira, 14 de Abril de 2009

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando temporariamente moderado (20 a 30 km/h, em especial no
litoral. Nas terras altas, o vento será moderado a forte (30 a
45 km/h).
Aguaceiros, mais intensos no litoral das regiões Norte e Centro, e
que serão de neve acima dos 1000 metros.
Descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTA: Â.Lourenço


Quem vê esta previsão do IM até julga que estamos em pleno Inverno...parte 2.


----------



## amarusp (11 Abr 2009 às 17:49)

Gongas disse:


> Continente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caro amigo, desculpe contrariá-lo mas a primavera é mesmo assim, ainda  ontem IM deu como previsão queda de neve a partir dos 800/1000m e essa previsão estava certa, agora é mais raro acontecer, mas ainda me lembro cair neve aqui em Loriga no dia 25 de Abril, em Maio a cotas de 1200m  e por fim em Junho a cotas mais elevadas. Pos isso se cair neve a cotas de 1000 metros é natural para a época.


----------



## Brunomc (11 Abr 2009 às 18:20)

bem tive agora a ver as run´s...

tão uma maravilha..vai ser uma semana em beleza


----------



## stormy (11 Abr 2009 às 18:46)

o GFS das 12z está muito bom e em concordancia com o ecm
para as almas do sul ( sul do sistema montanhoso) será mesmo o inverno take2


----------



## Veterano (11 Abr 2009 às 19:30)

A acreditar na Run das 12Z do GFS, no final da próxima semana iremos ter os episódios chuvosos a previligiar o sul do país, com uma pequena depressão lá instalada


----------



## stormy (11 Abr 2009 às 20:45)

isto está-se a compor


----------



## Lightning (11 Abr 2009 às 21:51)

Mesmo que chova quase toda a semana e que os modelos estejam certos, a questão continua lá...

Será que a precipitação que vamos ter vai chegar para nos livrar desta situação de seca?

Já sabemos que ao menos a precipitação vai atenuar a situação, mas será que vai mesmo resolvê-la?


----------



## thunderboy (12 Abr 2009 às 05:40)

Lightning disse:


> Mesmo que chova quase toda a semana e que os modelos estejam certos, a questão continua lá...
> 
> Será que a precipitação que vamos ter vai chegar para nos livrar desta situação de seca?
> 
> Já sabemos que ao menos a precipitação vai atenuar a situação, mas será que vai mesmo resolvê-la?



Como podemos resolver uma coisa que segundo alguns, *não existe*!! 
Agora com mais realismo, se isto não desaparecer tudo de um dia para o outro esta semana vai ser um grande contributo na luta contra a seca.


----------



## Brunomc (12 Abr 2009 às 12:09)

as run´s continuam boas 

o IM prevê mesmo queda de granizo


----------



## Snifa (12 Abr 2009 às 13:00)

Brunomc disse:


> as run´s continuam boas
> 
> o IM prevê mesmo queda de granizo



Sim , as runs estão razoavelmente boas, a próxima semana promete instabilidade com aguaceiros por vezes moderados e eventualmente fortes num ou noutro ponto...

Se o IM já prevê queda de granizo também será de adivinhar a possibilidade de uma ou outra trovoada a acompanhar os aguaceiros...a previsão deverá ser actualizada nas próximas horas...

A ver se chove como deve ser para minimizar ou acabar com a situação de seca!


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2009 às 13:12)

Snifa disse:


> Sim , as runs estão razoavelmente boas, a próxima semana promete instabilidade com aguaceiros por vezes moderados e eventualmente fortes num ou noutro ponto...
> 
> Se o IM já prevê queda de granizo também será de adivinhar a possibilidade de uma ou outra trovoada a acompanhar os aguaceiros...a previsão deverá ser actualizada nas próximas horas...
> 
> A ver se chove como deve ser para minimizar ou acabar com a situação de seca!



Os aguaceiros moderados e eventualmente fortes de certeza que são os mesmos do pós-frontal 

Agora com a previsão de queda de granizo é que fiquei bastante surpreendido (mas contente, claro), pois pensei que a situação estivesse bem pior (no sentido de valores de precipitação).

A parte "uma ou outra trovoada a acompanhar" agrada-me ainda mais... 

Temos é que esperar para ver se se concretiza mesmo.


----------



## stormy (12 Abr 2009 às 13:26)

vamos no bom caminho para melhorar a situação de seca no pais  é preciso ver que devido ao facto de alguma convecção estar envolvida é dificil modelar a quantidade de precipitação embora certamente será bastante
tambem a neve deverá cair a cotas medias e altas , na minha oipiniao,acima dos 800-1100mts.
a ver vamos


----------



## João Soares (12 Abr 2009 às 13:30)

Era escusado tanta chuva 

-.-' -.-'


----------



## Snifa (12 Abr 2009 às 13:35)

João Soares disse:


> Era escusado tanta chuva
> 
> -.-' -.-'



Isso ainda vai sofrer actualização ( provavelmente tirar um pouco)

De qualquer modo a confirmar-se esses 62 mm de chuva são bem vindos e até acho que deveriam ser mais ( talvez uns 100 mm numa semana fosse o ideal)

Para zonas do sul onde não chove há vários dias deveriam ver de 100 mm a 150mm distribuidos numa semana!

Mas isto já é sonhar alto.....


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2009 às 13:39)

João Soares disse:


> Era escusado tanta chuva
> 
> -.-' -.-'



Eu digo exactamente o contrário...







Era escusado *tão pouca* chuva... -_-'

Se dizem que os modelos ainda vão retirar alguma então pior ainda...


----------



## stormy (12 Abr 2009 às 13:47)

isto vai bem


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Abr 2009 às 14:13)

Muito interessante o cenário para as próxima semana, sem dúvida de caracteristicas primaveris, vamos lá ver quanto vai render, e vamos lá ver se isto cola e depois não descola  sem dúvida é a mudança de padrão a impor-se, basta ver que as depressões enfraqueceram bastante do o mês passado para agora.





A nivel de temperaturas tambem está bastante engraçado, quase podendo se afirmar que estaremos sobre a influência de um "lago" de iso de 2ºC


----------



## João Soares (12 Abr 2009 às 14:17)

Snifa disse:


> Isso ainda vai sofrer actualização ( provavelmente tirar um pouco)
> 
> De qualquer modo a confirmar-se esses 62 mm de chuva são bem vindos e até acho que deveriam ser mais ( talvez uns 100 mm numa semana fosse o ideal)
> 
> ...



Ao menos se chovesse onde era preciso, tudo bem.. Não havia problemas..

62mm é demasiado  .. 20mm já chegava prefeitamente..

Se podesse doar os meus mm's doava aos Algarvios


----------



## stormy (12 Abr 2009 às 14:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Muito interessante o cenário para as próxima semana, sem dúvida de caracteristicas primaveris, vamos lá ver quanto vai render, e vamos lá ver se isto cola e depois não descola  sem dúvida é a mudança de padrão a impor-se, basta ver que as depressões enfraqueceram bastante do o mês passado para agora.
> A nivel de temperaturas tambem está bastante engraçado, quase podendo se afirmar que estaremos sobre a influência de um "lago" de iso de 2ºC



nao sei onde arranjas mudanças de padroes baseado em condições meteorologicas durante uma semana...sabes eu tambem podia ter arranjado mudanças de padroes lá em março quando mesmo em zonas proximas ao mar como sines tivemos 15 dias com tmax  acima de 20 e uns 5 com tmax acima de 25
ainda nem vamos na metade de abril e já fazes previsões de mudanças de padroes sabe-se lá para quando e para quê
se te baseias numa semana de temperaturas tipicas de março, em abril, para dizeres que o verao ou os proximos anos serao frios eu podia ter me baseado no mes inteiro de março, com temperaturas tipicas de maio/junho, para dizer o oposto.......alguem fe-lo? se alguem o fez tambem nao acho correcto ....


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Abr 2009 às 14:46)

stormy disse:


> nao sei onde arranjas mudanças de padroes baseado em condições meteorologicas durante uma semana...sabes eu tambem podia ter arranjado mudanças de padroes lá em março quando mesmo em zonas proximas ao mar como sines tivemos 15 dias com tmax  acima de 20 e uns 5 com tmax acima de 25
> ainda nem vamos na metade de abril e já fazes previsões de mudanças de padroes sabe-se lá para quando e para quê
> se te baseias numa semana de temperaturas tipicas de março, em abril, para dizeres que o verao ou os proximos anos serao frios eu podia ter me baseado no mes inteiro de março, com temperaturas tipicas de maio/junho, para dizer o oposto.......alguem fe-lo? se alguem o fez tambem nao acho correcto ....



O que eu disse foi que a nivel do Atlântico a depressões estão cada vez mais fracas em comparação ao mês passado, não tem a ver exclusivamente conosco  comparando um mês com o outro vês que as depressões são cada vez menos cavadas e em menor numero.


----------



## stormy (12 Abr 2009 às 14:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> O que eu disse foi que a nivel do Atlântico a depressões estão cada vez mais fracas em comparação ao mês passado, não tem a ver exclusivamente conosco  comparando um mês com o outro vês que as depressões são cada vez menos cavadas e em menor numero.



nesse caso dou-te razao
mesmo assim é preciso ver que isto da mudança de padroes demora, nao é numa semana para a prox ou para a outra semana até podes ter uma depressao bem cavadaé esta uma das belezas da meteo


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2009 às 16:23)

Segundo o _Wetterzentrale.de_, o vento vai ser mais tímido (em menor quantidade) do que a precipitação nesta semana que vem.


----------



## Gongas (12 Abr 2009 às 16:31)

Condições favoráveis à queda de granizo...queda de neve acima dos 1000m, no dia seguinte 900m e no outro 800m...interessante sem dúvida a previsão descritiva do IM.  só falta mesmo as trovoadas.


----------



## David sf (12 Abr 2009 às 17:48)

Péssima run do GFS às 12. Limita toda a precipitação a Terça e Quarta e depois mete o AA em cima. Vamos esperar pelo Europeu e por próximas saídas, pode ter sido apenas uma má run.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Abr 2009 às 18:34)

Acho que aqui no Algarve podemos ter uma mudança de padrão nos próximos dias.
Podemos passar de sol e ceu pouco nublado para períodos de céu muito nublado.

Será que segundo a run do GFS das 12h temos uma mudança de padrão no Sul para Quinta:
Será que vamos passar do tempo que está hoje ... para o tempo que está hoje !!
Ou será a chegada do Verão ???


----------



## Rog (12 Abr 2009 às 23:42)

Um apanhado dos próximos dias: Run 18h

































Lisboa:


----------



## Gongas (13 Abr 2009 às 02:08)

Venha de lá essa chuva amanhã.cá esperamos que não haja grandes alterações nos modelos.


----------



## kikofra (13 Abr 2009 às 02:56)

já há alguma precipitação no mar


----------



## thunderboy (13 Abr 2009 às 03:35)

kikofra disse:


> já há alguma precipitação no mar


Deve ser da frente que se aproxima.








E ali está a depressão em que nós estamos a pôr todas as confianças em.


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2009 às 08:08)

As previsões para os próximos dias segundo o IM estão animadoras: 

*Previsão para 3ª Feira, 14 de Abril de 2009*

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado (25 a 35 km/h) no litoral e por vezes forte (35 a 45 km/h)
a partir da tarde nas terras altas.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, mais intensos no litoral das regiões
Norte e Centro, e que serão de neve acima dos 1200 metros, baixando
a cota para os 800 metros no final do dia.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada e queda de granizo nas regiões
Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 2,5 a 3 metros, aumentando
para 4 metros.


*Previsão para 4ª Feira, 15 de Abril de 2009*

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
moderado (25 a 35 km/h) no litoral e forte (35 a 50 km/h)
nas terras altas.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes forte nas regiões Norte
e Centro, onde há possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada e queda
de granizo.
Queda de neve acima dos 800 metros, subindo a cota para os 1100
metros durante o dia.

*Previsão para 5ª Feira, 16 de Abril de 2009*

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
moderado (25 a 35 km/h) no litoral e forte (35 a 50 km/h)
nas terras altas.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes forte nas regiões Norte
e Centro, onde há possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada e queda
de granizo.
Queda de neve acima dos 800 metros, subindo a cota para os 1100
metros durante o dia.


METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada/Cristina Simões


Como antevi colocaram a possibilidade de trovoadas também....

Os mais beneficiados ( segundo o IM) com esta situação serão as regiões do Norte e Centro...

o necessitado sul terá uma situação mais moderada.....


Vamos aguardar para ver se não vai ser tudo um grande fiasco!! :assobio:


----------



## Veterano (13 Abr 2009 às 08:37)

Parece ser quarta-feira o dia máximo de precipitações em todo o país!


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Abr 2009 às 09:07)

Veterano disse:


> Parece ser quarta-feira o dia máximo de precipitações em todo o país!



O weather watcher, na sua ultima actualização, está a prever chuva forte para sexta feira. Esperemos que não se engane, e esperemos que esta semana toda seja dado um bom contributo para a reposição de uma situação de maior normalidade no que respeita a valores de precipitação.


----------



## cardu (13 Abr 2009 às 14:20)

boas, alguem me pode explicar como é possível a ocorrencia de trovoadas para os próximos dias com temperaturas tão baixas no norte e centro???


----------



## Lightning (13 Abr 2009 às 14:36)

Bem, se isto acontecesse "fritávamos"...  











Mas como são previsões a muito longo prazo muita coisa se vai alterar até lá (ou não...).


----------



## thunderboy (13 Abr 2009 às 15:09)

Cenário deveras interessante


----------



## vitamos (13 Abr 2009 às 16:30)

cardu disse:


> boas, alguem me pode explicar como é possível a ocorrencia de trovoadas para os próximos dias com temperaturas tão baixas no norte e centro???



O calor é de facto um ingrediente importante ao nível da convectividade. No entanto as trovoadas podem ocorrer com baixas temperaturas, uma vez que na atmosfera existem diferentes gradientes de temperatura. 

Se as trovoadas só ocorressem com calor, então nunca aconteceria algo que não é assim tão raro e se designa por "thundersnow", as trovoadas de neve


----------



## cardu (13 Abr 2009 às 21:29)

vitamos disse:


> O calor é de facto um ingrediente importante ao nível da convectividade. No entanto as trovoadas podem ocorrer com baixas temperaturas, uma vez que na atmosfera existem diferentes gradientes de temperatura.
> 
> Se as trovoadas só ocorressem com calor, então nunca aconteceria algo que não é assim tão raro e se designa por "thundersnow", as trovoadas de neve



Nunca pensei que houvesse trovoadas com neve!!!


----------



## stormy (13 Abr 2009 às 22:02)

isto está bem razoavel


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Abr 2009 às 05:34)

Quando a esmola é muita o pobre desconfia.
E assim sendo, vou começar este post pelo fim.
Então não é que depois de vasta e democrática precipitação prevista
para os próximos 3 dias ( terça,quarta e quinta) aqui no Luso Rectângulo,
chegados a sexta, ainda somos presenteados com cereja  no topo do bolo?






[/URL][/IMG]

Não é só um modelo a dizê-lo, não senhor.
Se um diz mata ,o outro esfola:






[/URL][/IMG]

Isto é lá para sexta. Até lá muita água passará debaixo da ponte.
Ou pelo menos alguma.
Digam lá ,se as previsões se confirmarem que não é um bom contributo
para afastar pelo menos para já cenários de seca importante?
No final de sábado faremos as contas, mas o que se afigura desde já
relevante é que esta semana parece ir afastar  os maus agoiros dos profetas da desgraça. 
Depois , mais lá para a frente desta  Primavera, se verá...


----------



## Veterano (14 Abr 2009 às 08:56)

nimboestrato disse:


> Quando a esmola é muita o pobre desconfia.
> E assim sendo, vou começar este post pelo fim.
> Então não é que depois de vasta e democrática precipitação prevista
> para os próximos 3 dias ( terça,quarta e quinta) aqui no Luso Rectângulo,
> chegados a sexta, ainda somos presenteados com cereja  no topo do bolo?



 Parece ser verdade, amigo nimboestrato, também o NOGAPS aponta para um fim de festa especial na sexta-feira, principalmente para a região centro


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2009 às 13:52)

Veterano disse:


> Parece ser verdade, amigo nimboestrato, também o NOGAPS aponta para um fim de festa especial na sexta-feira, principalmente para a região centro



Isto é, se não desaparecer tudo... 

Eu acredito que vai mesmo haver festa neste fim de semana


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2009 às 14:10)

Lightning disse:


> Isto é, se não desaparecer tudo...
> 
> Eu acredito que vai mesmo haver festa neste fim de semana



Muito interessante ( caso se mantenha) a situação para sexta feira ( segundo a última run 6z do GFS) 

uma boa maneira de fechar a festa!








Até lá disfrutemos dos aguaceiros e trovoadas que vão ocorrendo!


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2009 às 16:22)

Snifa disse:


> Até lá disfrutemos dos aguaceiros e trovoadas que vão ocorrendo!



Só se disfrutares tu porque eu aqui pouco ou nada tenho para disfrutar. Que tristeza...


----------



## Veterano (14 Abr 2009 às 16:57)

Nesta Run das 12Z o GFS continua a prometer condições propícias à formação de trovoadas um pouco por todo o país, vai entrar ar frio em altura que, conjugado com as temperaturas amenas à superfície, possibilitará o desenvolvimento de fenómenos convectivos


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2009 às 17:29)

Lightning disse:


> Só se disfrutares tu porque eu aqui pouco ou nada tenho para disfrutar. Que tristeza...




Calma que em princípio  isto vai chegar para todos....

Hoje aqui no Porto já tivemos um trovão pela manhã cedo e um  belo aguaceiro... na região de Oliveira Azemeis houve granizo e trovoada depois do meio-dia... isto prova que as condições para bons aguaceiros acompanhados de  trovoadas já cá estão, embora a tarde aqui no Porto não tenha sido nada de especial até ao momento...

A pressão está a baixar,  o centro da depressão a vir mais para sul, e a meu ver será amanhã e na quinta feira que as condições de instabilidade serão maiores! Depois na sexta outro  núcleo depressionário a prometer muita animação ... ( segundo run GFS 12Z)

Se cair granizo intenso em zonas agrícolas é que é o diabo...muitas plantas estão em floração adiantada devido ás temperaturas altas das últimas semanas e o granizo só vem estragar.....


----------



## ferreirinha47 (14 Abr 2009 às 18:01)

Snifa disse:


> Calma que em princípio  isto vai chegar para todos....
> 
> Hoje aqui no Porto já tivemos um trovão pela manhã cedo e um  belo aguaceiro... na região de Oliveira Azemeis houve granizo e trovoada depois do meio-dia... isto prova que as condições para bons aguaceiros acompanhados de  trovoadas já cá estão, embora a tarde aqui no Porto não tenha sido nada de especial até ao momento...
> 
> ...



tens razao snifa e eu com uma vinha posta ha dois meses acabadinha de rebentar nao convinha nada granizo , so mesmo umas belas de umas chuvadas, mas nao podemos ter sol na eira e chuva no nabal. Aguardemos


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2009 às 18:14)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> tens razao snifa e eu com uma vinha posta ha dois meses acabadinha de rebentar nao convinha nada granizo , so mesmo umas belas de umas chuvadas, mas nao podemos ter sol na eira e chuva no nabal. Aguardemos



OFF Tópic:

Eu também tenho uma vinha no terraço num vaso enorme de mais de 70 quilos....

Tem 2 anos e está carregadinha de cachos, já ramificada e a trepar numa estrutura que criei para o efeito... todos os anos dá 7 ou oito cachos de uva vermelha  bem bons....

Se vir que ameaça granizo ponho um plástico a cobrir para proteger... isto se tiver tempo para tal....


----------



## stormy (14 Abr 2009 às 21:52)

as promessas continuamapesar de depois da festa ser certo que alguma pasmaceira nos visitará


----------



## rbsmr (14 Abr 2009 às 22:50)

stormy disse:


> as promessas continuamapesar de depois da festa ser certo que alguma pasmaceira nos visitará



Desmancha prazeres


----------



## Veterano (14 Abr 2009 às 23:10)

Aparentemente seria a região norte a mais favorecida pela precipitação. Vejam a realidade às 21.30 h


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 09:13)

Há boas probabilidades de na sexta-feira a chuva previligiar a zona centro/sul, de acordo com o GFS.


----------



## David sf (15 Abr 2009 às 09:21)

Veterano disse:


> Há boas probabilidades de na sexta-feira a chuva previligiar a zona centro/sul, de acordo com o GFS.



Era um dilúvio espectacular. Choveria mais em 6 horas (25 mm em Beja) do que nos últimos 2 meses.


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2009 às 09:51)

Bastante instabilidade a caminho da zona Norte segundo o satélite!

Boas formações no mar, já registo trovoadas a 40/50 km de distância!


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 11:15)

Esta Run das 6Z do GFS não saiu nada mal, coloca mais precipitação para os próximos dias, sobretudo para sexta-feira


----------



## Aurélio (15 Abr 2009 às 11:51)

Obrigado Veterano ... não havia de pôr não ... tirou daqui do Sul especial Alentejo e colocou-a no Centro/Norte. Obrigado não havia de ter colocado mais precipitação !!
Hoje, amanhã e Sábado os indices de precipitação são os mesmos ...
Na sexta é que pegou nela e colocou-a aí mais para  a tua zona, o que vai de acordo com as previsões de hoje do IM !!

E se chovia demais na minha zona .. era uma chatice


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 12:03)

Esperemos que a chuva não se esqueça aí do Algarve, Aurélio, que tanta necessidade tem...

 Entretanto, a imagem do radar do IM das 10.30 h  mostra mais potencial pluvioso para a tua zona do que nós aqui no norte


----------



## Rog (15 Abr 2009 às 12:11)

Veterano disse:


> Esta Run das 6Z do GFS não saiu nada mal, coloca mais precipitação para os próximos dias, sobretudo para sexta-feira



Tenta não colocar imagens com link directo à fonte. As actualizações constantes das imagens ou o terminar das sessões nesses sites deixa indisponível as imagens. Utiliza o http://imageshack.us/ para hospedar a imagem e coloca aqui o link que la indicar. 

Previsão para a tarde de hoje:


----------



## stormy (15 Abr 2009 às 12:13)

a saida do GFS das 6z está boa e sexta será um dia interessante a todos os niveis


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2009 às 12:22)

Veterano disse:


> Esperemos que a chuva não se esqueça aí do Algarve, Aurélio, que tanta necessidade tem...
> 
> Entretanto, a imagem do radar do IM das 10.30 h  mostra mais potencial pluvioso para a tua zona do que nós aqui no norte



Veterano mais uma vez... O oceano perto do Porto até podia estar com o equivalente a "manchas vermelhas" que o radar não as detecta.  Agora quanto à democracia da situação concordo contigo. Vai dar "traços largos" para todos!


----------



## Aurélio (15 Abr 2009 às 12:24)

Veterano disse:


> Esperemos que a chuva não se esqueça aí do Algarve, Aurélio, que tanta necessidade tem...
> 
> Entretanto, a imagem do radar do IM das 10.30 h  mostra mais potencial pluvioso para a tua zona do que nós aqui no norte



Não podes seguir o radar porque tens que tomar em atenção que não existe Radar no Norte e assim o que vês está bastante disperso/atenuado, ou se quisermos quanto mais longe está do radar maior é a maior margem de erro !!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Abr 2009 às 12:25)

A chuva nao se esqueceu da 'gente' daqui... nem a trovoada!!

Promete para a tarde e para todas as horas... Isto é um campo minado de celulas umas maiores e outra pequenas !

Venham elas...


----------



## stormy (15 Abr 2009 às 14:20)

o ensemble das 6z para o litoral centro tambem está bom


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 14:46)

Rog disse:


> Tenta não colocar imagens com link directo à fonte. As actualizações constantes das imagens ou o terminar das sessões nesses sites deixa indisponível as imagens. Utiliza o http://imageshack.us/ para hospedar a imagem e coloca aqui o link que la indicar.



  No caso das imagens que retiro do Météociel, eles disponibilizam uma ligação directa para forum, muito fácil de utilizar. Não me tinha apercebido do inconveniente que acima indicas, mas a imagem em causa parece-me estática, sem hipótese de actualizações.

 Nos outros sites ou fotos, utilizo sempre o imageshack


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 15:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Não podes seguir o radar porque tens que tomar em atenção que não existe Radar no Norte e assim o que vês está bastante disperso/atenuado, ou se quisermos quanto mais longe está do radar maior é a maior margem de erro !!



 Vamos admitir que o meu objectivo ao colocar a imagem do radar era não tanto o que se estava a passar na zona norte (coitadinha, precisa de um radar), mas mostrar que aparentemente a zona sul (bem servida pelo radar) estava com boas hipóteses de reduzir o seu déficit de água

 Este episódio do radar serviu para perceber melhor o seu funcionamento (obrigado Vince) e para desejar que o IM se lembre de investir mais um pouco...


----------



## Lightning (15 Abr 2009 às 16:11)

Os modelos do GFS mostram uma subida acentuada de temperatura e a vinda do AA para cima de nós (de novo) depois desta "festa" que estamos a ter.

E no horizonte só se avista AA e mais AA e mais AA...

Vamos lá ver se a situação que aconteceu em Março se volta a verificar...

Falo em modelos a muito longo prazo, por isso não têm fiabilidade (ou então têm muito pouca).


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 16:20)

Lightning disse:


> Os modelos do GFS mostram uma subida acentuada de temperatura e a vinda do AA para cima de nós (de novo) depois desta "festa" que estamos a ter.
> 
> E no horizonte só se avista AA e mais AA e mais AA...
> 
> ...



  Tudo leva a crer que para a semana o anticiclone nos vem visitar, a isso dificimente escaparemos. Se calhar até saberá bem, se for por uns dias, mas nada garante que a visita seja curta


----------



## tpais (15 Abr 2009 às 17:36)

A propósito do radar para o Norte de Portugal, ou a falta dele, aproveito para lembrar que o INM espanhol tem a zona da galiza bem coberta por detecção por radar, e pode ser utilizado o seu site para obter info sobre o norte de Portugal.
Abç


----------



## Lightning (15 Abr 2009 às 17:50)

Veterano disse:


> Tudo leva a crer que para a semana o anticiclone nos vem visitar, a isso dificimente escaparemos. Se calhar até saberá bem, se for por uns dias, mas nada garante que a visita seja curta



Talvez saiba bem, mas acredita que se ficar cá por muito tempo aí já não começa a saber bem...


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Abr 2009 às 17:50)

Lightning disse:


> Os modelos do GFS mostram uma subida acentuada de temperatura e a vinda do AA para cima de nós (de novo) depois desta "festa" que estamos a ter.
> 
> E no horizonte só se avista AA e mais AA e mais AA...



As minhas intervenções neste tópico têm-se pautado sempre 
num contexto de  tentar ir o mais longe possível,  de uma forma credível
tendo sempre por base os modelos de previsão.
Quando a "festa" que agora está a tocar um pouco a cada um de nós 
se tornou realidade , tratei logo de por aqui ir dando notícia .
Antecipadamente, atempadamente. Eu e outros abnegados  intervenientes
deste tópico.
Mas agora que estamos em "festa" até sexta-feira
honestamente ,não quero olhar para modelos e quero lá saber
do AA e do tempo para a semana que vem.
Eu sei que a Festa um dia acabará (sábado),
 mas logo agora que estamos a meio dela , falar nisso ?
Não...Não quero ...
e que a Festa prossiga e que no final todos tenham sido
bafejados com muita água ...
E agora enquanto vos escrevo, aguardo o aguaceiro iminente.
" The show must go on" ...


----------



## meteo (15 Abr 2009 às 18:20)

" The show must go on" ... Queen 
Hoje em princípio seria o melhor dia de precipitações,mas aqui por Oeiras foi muito fraquinho..Bem melhor ontem 
 Sexta-Feira em princípio será o fim de festa,e talvez o melhor dia,com muita precipitação e talvez extensível a todo o território!


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2009 às 18:29)

meteo disse:


> " The show must go on" ... Queen
> Hoje em princípio seria o melhor dia de precipitações,mas aqui por Oeiras foi muito fraquinho..Bem melhor ontem
> Sexta-Feira em princípio será o fim de festa,e talvez o melhor dia,com muita precipitação e talvez extensível a todo o território!



Esta última run GFS das 12 Z retirou bastante precipitação para sexta-feira....

este tira e põe a uma distãncia temporal tão curta é irritante...

Já não ligo ao modelo que seja o  que tiver que ser.....


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 19:35)

A minutos do match, mesmo a chuva fica para 2º plano, mas só for a short while...


----------



## kikofra (15 Abr 2009 às 20:03)

Agora chove torrencialmente ai, a trovoes e tudo (joking) vamos la ver se vamos conseguir ganhar o jogo.


----------



## Brunomc (15 Abr 2009 às 22:44)

saiu agora  a run das 18 

continua animação para sexta feira a tarde 





o dia de sábado também parece estar muito bom...


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Abr 2009 às 00:03)

Se tudo se concretizar, então teremos um fim de semana algo animado


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2009 às 08:54)

Parece que existe unanimidade entre os modelos: a instabilidade vai continuar durante sexta-feira (principalmente) e sábado, a partir de domingo o AA regressa ao nosso convívio, com subida de temperatura, muito sol, enfim, nada a que não estejamos habituados...

 Portanto, toca a aproveitar estes três dias de fenómenos metereológicos interessantes!


----------



## Aurélio (16 Abr 2009 às 10:09)

Pois é .. as nossas esperanças para o resto do mês residem nestes ..não digo 3 dias .. mas sim dois dias que serão na Sexta e no Sábado !!

O que posso dizer é que estes dois dias (Terça e Quarta) aqui em Faro contribuiram com cerca de 6.5 mm de precipitação o que foi  dentro daquilo que estava á espera de acordo com os mapas de precipitação !!
Se Sexta e Sábado contruibuirem com cerca de 20 mm então já será bastante bom !! (para somar cerca de 30 mm)
Num pequeno á parte o que podemos afirmar é que efectivamente o que foi pior aqui para os algarvios foi mesmo o Outono em que Outubro/Novembro/Dezembro não ultrapassaram os os 30/40 mm, enquanto Janeiro e fevereiro tiveram cerca de 60 mm, o que já foi mais perto do normal!!

Isto para sublinhar que este ano é muito diferente de 2004/2005 ... esse sim um ano extremamente seco ... 
É verdade que este foi um ano seco .. mas sem extremismos, e o cenário de seca hidrológica para este ano está completamente afastado !!


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2009 às 11:03)

Não tenho grandes espectativas para a frente prevista para amanhã aqui na zona Norte.. a precipitação tem vindo a ser tirada...a maior actividade e possibilidadde de chuvas fortes  será no sul (Algarve e baixo Alentejo) isto segundo a ultima actualização do GFS 6 Z. 

O panorama já esteve bem melhor em anteriores runs ....

No Norte estou á espera de um dia de chuva normal....


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Abr 2009 às 11:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Isto para sublinhar que este ano é muito diferente de 2004/2005 ... esse sim um ano extremamente seco ...
> É verdade que este foi um ano seco .. mas sem extremismos, e o cenário de seca hidrológica para este ano está completamente afastado !!



Completamente de acordo com a tua análise anterior.
E quando ainda são esperadas precipitações importantes 
até sábado,
 a quantidade da dita entre as 06 UTC de terça-feira e as 06 UTC de hoje acumulada nas principais estações do IM é significativa







[/URL][/IMG]

Em défice estará o extremo nordeste transmontano e algum Algarve.
Quanto ao resto, bem interessantes os valores já acumulados.

Quanto ao AA que a partir de Domingo virá de armas e bagagens para se instalar não sei para quantos dias, nem quero ouvir falar...


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2009 às 11:15)

Snifa disse:


> Não tenho grandes espectativas para a frente prevista para amanhã aqui na zona Norte.. a precipitação tem vindo a ser tirada...a maior actividade e possibilidadde de chuvas fortes  será no sul (Algarve e baixo Alentejo) isto segundo a ultima actualização do GFS 6 Z.
> 
> O panorama já esteve bem melhor em anteriores runs ....
> 
> No Norte estou á espera de um dia de chuva normal....



  O panorama regressa ao que era uns dias atrás: a maior intensidade de precipitação para amanhã volta a ser colocada no sul, sobretudo no Algarve (mais satisfeito, Aurélio?). Aqui para o norte, chuva concerteza, mas nada de especial, isto a acreditar no GFS, claro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Abr 2009 às 13:03)

Esta run das 6 está mesmo boa para o pessoal dos Algarves se concretiza-se era mesmo bom cerca de 25 mm para Olhão, nada mau ou será que os modelos metem água a mais . Na última vez que choveu razoavelmente no Algarve os modelos falharam todos.. O modelo espanhol Hirlam também mostra mais precipitação no Algarve.


----------



## Brunomc (16 Abr 2009 às 17:26)

a run das 12 não tá grande coisa 

o temporal que se previa para amanhã parece querer passar ao lado...se chover alguma coisa de jeito será no Algarve...


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2009 às 17:37)

Brunomc disse:


> a run das 12 não tá grande coisa
> 
> o temporal que se previa para amanhã parece querer passar ao lado...se chover alguma coisa de jeito será no Algarve...



 No norte e centro não me parece que existam grandes diferenças em relação às últimas Runs.. Vai chover, mas nada de espectacular.

 Quanto ao Algarve, conforme o Vince explicou, a situação é complexa, aquilo que entendi é que só na hora da verdade se vai ter certezas, a esperança continua...


----------



## Brunomc (16 Abr 2009 às 17:56)

ouvi agora na RFM a previsão do IM pra amanhã..

aguaceiros que podem ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada..mas só de manhã


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2009 às 18:01)

Brunomc disse:


> ouvi agora na RFM a previsão do IM pra amanhã..
> 
> aguaceiros que podem ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada..*mas só de manhã*



Lá estão os média a enganar o zé povinho  o pico da instabilidade amanha é precisamente de tarde!! Falta apenas saber as zonas mais afectadas pelo possível SCM ou lá o que se forme  Só amanha se vai saber...Sabendo já que vai ser no Sul.


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2009 às 18:03)

Brunomc disse:


> ouvi agora na RFM a previsão do IM pra amanhã..
> 
> aguaceiros que podem ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada..mas só de manhã



Na língua portuguesa, uma só palavra ou inversao de algumas pode fazer uma diferença monumental 

_ Previsão para 6ª Feira, 17 de Abril de 2009

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, que podem ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada, *diminuindo de frequência a partir da tarde*.
Queda de neve acima dos 1400 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Descida de temperatura na região Sul._

Fonte: www.meteo.pt

_A partir_ da tarde é uma ideia muito diferente...


----------



## Brunomc (16 Abr 2009 às 18:06)

> Lá estão os média a enganar o zé povinho o pico da instabilidade amanha é precisamente de tarde!! Falta apenas saber as zonas mais afectadas pelo possível SCM ou lá o que se forme  Só amanha se vai saber...Sabendo já que vai ser no Sul.



pois já sabes como é..

mas os modelos prevêem para a tarde e inicio de noite..

qual será a rota..
aposto mais na seta vermelha


----------



## stormy (16 Abr 2009 às 18:06)

miguel disse:


> Lá estão os média a enganar o zé povinho  o pico da instabilidade amanha é precisamente de tarde!! Falta apenas saber as zonas mais afectadas pelo possível *SCM *ou lá o que se forme  Só amanha se vai saber...Sabendo já que vai ser no Sul.



nao tá previsto nenhuma organização convectiva de jeito quanto mais um SCM


----------



## Brunomc (16 Abr 2009 às 18:17)

uma coisa é certa..durante a madrugada e manhã vamos ter mais trovoadas..vêem ai  a caminho como podem ver na imagem do SAT24...


----------



## thunderboy (16 Abr 2009 às 18:19)

stormy disse:


> nao tá previsto nenhuma organização convectiva de jeito quanto mais um SCM



Por acaso referes-te a um Mesoscale Convective System?


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2009 às 18:22)

Já que se fala disso, segue um comparativo das  4 últimas saídas do GFS/Meteopt


*Sexta à tarde (18z Prec. Acum. 6 horas) *







*Sábado à tarde (18z Prec. Acum. 6 horas)*


----------



## stormy (16 Abr 2009 às 18:52)

thunderboy disse:


> Por acaso referes-te a um Mesoscale Convective System?



afirmativo


----------



## DRC (16 Abr 2009 às 18:59)

*Modelo - Amanhã  (Sexta-Feira, 17 Abril)*


----------



## stormy (16 Abr 2009 às 19:05)

é pena mas é verdade
só os algarvios é que levarão com o coração da linha de instabilidade


----------



## thunderboy (16 Abr 2009 às 19:05)

stormy disse:


> afirmativo



Quero ver isso!!


----------



## stormy (16 Abr 2009 às 19:11)

thunderboy disse:


> Quero ver isso!!



eu disse que era impossivel


----------



## DRC (16 Abr 2009 às 19:12)

stormy disse:


> é pena mas é verdade
> só os algarvios é que levarão com o coração da linha de instabilidade



Calma! Vai chegar para todos, todos vamos levar com a instabilidade.
Pode ser que se lembre e se puxe um pouco mais para Norte.
Vamos aguardar e disfrutar destes pequenos aguaceiros que passam ainda.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Abr 2009 às 19:17)

stormy disse:


> eu disse que era impossivel



Sim sim
Estou a dizer isso para quem disse que era possível.


----------



## stormy (16 Abr 2009 às 19:27)

thunderboy disse:


> Sim sim
> Estou a dizer isso para quem disse que era possível.



ok...mas era bom se fosse mesmo um MCS ( em ingles) ou SCM ( em portugues)


----------



## David sf (16 Abr 2009 às 19:29)

Há mais modelos para além do GFS. Para seguir este tipo de acontecimentos mais locais o melhor é o ALADIN. Neste modelo a principal linha de instabilidade vai entrar pela zona de Sintra, e desloca-se para oeste. As regiões mais afectadas seriam os distritos de Lisboa, Setúbal, Évora e Beja. Tanto o UKMO como o NOGAPS alinham pelo mesmo diapasão, assim como a maioria dos ensembles do GFS.
Lá mais para a frente já se vê uma possível rotura da dorsal, a 150 h. Não parece que vá durar muito.


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Abr 2009 às 19:45)

Pelo sentido em que a frente caminha, vamos apanhar TALVEZ de raspão, mas o mais provável e quem vai apanhar com tudo são os algarvios e alentejanos, vai ser apenas chuva fraca e possivelmente moderada para os nossos lados, de resto não há muito mais de especial.


----------



## stormy (16 Abr 2009 às 20:20)

o meu desejo é que a "coisa" passe um grau a norte do que é previsto pelo gfs
quanto ao ensemble.....muita confusao a partir de dia 23 e até lá pouca coisa excepto amanhã e sabado


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Abr 2009 às 20:51)

A actualização do Hirlam coloca mais precipitação na zona de Lisboa e margem Sul seguindo o Alentejo e entrando em ESpanha em linha recta, só espero que o GFS tenha razão seria uma bela chuvada para o Algarve que tanto necessita. Esta noite vou fazer bruxaria e macumba amanhã temos o resultado..


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2009 às 21:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A actualização do Hirlam coloca mais precipitação na zona de Lisboa e margem Sul seguindo o Alentejo e entrando em ESpanha em linha recta, só espero que o GFS tenha razão seria uma bela chuvada para o Algarve que tanto necessita. Esta noite vou fazer bruxaria e macumba amanhã temos o resultado..



Tinha reparado nisso agora também. Mas é enorme a diferença num só run entre esta e a anterior. Este modelo também anda aos papeis como os outros.


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2009 às 21:44)

Tanta variedade nos modelos parece estar no facto de ser uma pequena ciclogenese que está só hoje a decorrer.






Mas pelo menos parece de facto estar a dar-se.


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Abr 2009 às 21:54)

Se de facto essa ciclogenese se tornar mais forte, então poderemos vir a ter algo muito interessante no que conta a fenómenos meteorológicos
Esperemos que continue e veremos o que nos espera...


----------



## thunderboy (16 Abr 2009 às 21:56)

Isso era bom pois poderia regar as terras Algarvias e acabar os problemas a nível da água.


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2009 às 22:12)

Dada a proximidade do acontecimento e as dificuldades dos modelos, se calhar o melhor é seguir as imagens de satélite e fazermos o nosso juízo...


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2009 às 22:14)

Dada a proximidade do acontecimento e as dificuldades dos modelos, se calhar o melhor é seguir as imagens de satélite e fazermos o nosso juízo...





 Eu apostava numa entrada pela zona de Lisboa, com incidência forte até ao Algarve


----------



## ACalado (16 Abr 2009 às 22:17)

para já é interessante de se  ver   






Acho que vai entrar pela zona de Lisboa


----------



## ACalado (16 Abr 2009 às 22:27)

a precipitação para a zona de Lisboa é considerável


----------



## olheiro (16 Abr 2009 às 22:32)

meus caros foristas:

Penso (posso estar errado),  que este fórum é dirigido a uma grande maioria dos seguidores da meteorologia...e por arrasto à informação da população mais interessada neste tipo de acontecimentos naturais do nosso dia a dia.

Daí, que um contemplador dos céus, das nuvens, das estrelas, do sol e da Lua (esta diz-nos mais alguma coisa porque está perto), um não cientista, um não especialista, mas um fervoroso admirador da natureza em todas as suas manifestações mais intensas, tenha resolvido inscrever-se, neste fórum, como "olheiro".

Olheiro, crente de que também é interessado pela meteorologia...não tanto no sentido literal e técnico do termo, mas no sentido mais amplo do "espreita" que, às escondidas, vai olhando para "cima" e mais  do que julga poder perceber...adivinha... umas nuvens mamalhudas com os úberes cheios de chuva, descargas eléctricas com raios e coriscos, a perspectiva de belos farrapos de neve apaziaguando os temores dos seus Deuses ... ou .... e ai Jezus! ... em última e derradeira análise uma tempestade que pode significar um "arrazo" de toda a lógica mais elementar das espiação dos seus pecados enquanto "voyeur"....

É exactamente aqui, que gostava de ser um "Nimboestrato", um "Stormy", um "Miguel", um " Aurélio",  um "Mário" e a exemplo de muitos outros de que não me ocorre de momento o respectivo nick ... conseguir conciliar esta minha incontornável necessidade de olhar o céu, com o preclaro olhar de quem o vê, com clareza e capacidade de vislumbrar para além das nuvens, da neblina  ou do espaço azul....

E ter a resposta adequada para os ditaduchos populares do meu digno e respeitado hortelão que me goza magestático do alto da sua idade soberana....contrariando os presságios meteorológicos que  lhe levo ... com os ais dolorosos das suas artrites reumatóides...

Com o  SCM, ou o MCS de alguns foristas não irei lá. Mas o Stormy traduziu há pouco tempo tais siglas pela "coisa"....mas que coisa.....????


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2009 às 22:42)

A run das 18 do GFS continua a manter a maior animação a passar a sul do Algarve de raspão...ou este é um modelo teimoso ou então será o único a assertar!!! amanha veremos...O meu palpite é que entre a Sul de Setúbal talvez por Sines mas é só um palpite


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2009 às 22:48)

olheiro disse:


> Com o  SCM, ou o MCS de alguns foristas não irei lá. Mas o Stormy traduziu há pouco tempo tais siglas pela "coisa"....mas que coisa.....????



 Amigo olheiro, e eu falo por mim, nós neste forum somos todos amadores, uns com mais conhecimentos do que outros, mas todos com a mesma paixão: a metereologia.

 A Natureza nem sempre se apresenta de uma forma previsível, mais, a maior parte das vezes surpreende-nos, o que aumenta ainda mais a nossa paixão.

 Neste caso concreto, alguma "coisa" está para chegar, não sabemos bem de que forma, nem por onde entrará e aqui até o melhor técnico tem dúvidas

 Estamos portanto a olhar o céu e a recorrer porventura aos ensinamentos dos nossos avós, curvando-nos perante os mistérios da Natureza


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2009 às 22:59)

No meu entender não vai ser uma simples linha de chuva(frente) que vai provocar aquilo mas sim um sistema mais organizado tanto que se repararem é durante a tarde que ocorre e para mim um Sistema convectivo de mesoescala (SCM) não é impossível  e poderia explicar aquela mancha tão forte de chuva mostrada a vários dias e sem estar definida a 100% o local pelos vários modelos...


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2009 às 23:00)

A meu ver e olhando para o satélite ( porque nesta altura os modelos já não interessam) a maior actividade passará provavelmente no sul do baixo Alentejo e por todo o  Algarve.

Aqui no Norte talvez chuva fraca com  um ou outro periodo de moderada...

Neste momento a situação não me parece ter nada de especial ou "ameaçador"... e muito menos caracteristicas que se assemelhem ou que façam antever um SCM ( sistema convectivo de mesoscala )....mas vamos seguir a sua evolução ...


----------



## thunderboy (16 Abr 2009 às 23:03)

miguel disse:


> No meu entender não vai ser uma simples linha de chuva(frente) que vai provocar aquilo mas sim um sistema mais organizado tanto que se repararem é durante a tarde que ocorre e para mim um Sistema convectivo de mesoescala (SCM) não é impossível  e poderia explicar aquela mancha tão forte de chuva mostrada a vários dias e sem estar definida a 100% o local pelos vários modelos...






Hmmm...


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2009 às 23:04)

olheiro disse:


> Com o  SCM, ou o MCS de alguns foristas não irei lá. Mas o Stormy traduziu há pouco tempo tais siglas pela "coisa"....mas que coisa.....????




As trovoadas podem ser unicelulares, apenas uma célula, de curta duração, menos de uma hora, ou podem ser multicelulares, várias células.
Por vezes há condições para as trovoadas multicelulares persistirem durante várias horas actuando como um sistema único. Basicamente é um sistema que se autonomiza um pouco da envolvente adquirindo uma dinâmica própria onde estão envolvidos novos processos físicos para além dos presentes numa trovoada normal, é o próprio sistema que gera parte das condições necessárias para se manter, gerando trovoadas novas atrás de novas durante horas. Isso é um SCM, sistema convectivo de Mesoescala (MCS em inglês) e temo-los às vezes por cá nas alturas do ano mais instáveis. Por vezes pode adquirir dimensões tal (50,000-100,000km2) e persistir durante um dia ou mesmo dias, e aí considera-se que é um CCM, Complexo Convectivo de Mesoescala (MCC em inglês). São mais raros, mas em Espanha e no norte de Africa por vezes vêem-se.

De qualquer forma não vejo condições para tal coisa amanhã, nem CAPE existe.


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2009 às 23:07)

Parece existir uma "guarda-avançada" de nuvens a começar a entrar um pouco a norte de Lisboa


----------



## thunderboy (16 Abr 2009 às 23:13)

Será que o que vem atrás nos atingirá...


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2009 às 23:19)

thunderboy disse:


> Será que o que vem atrás nos atingirá...
> 
> Provavelmente sim , deve ser isto que aparece representado para Sábado na última run do GFS 18 Z :
> 
> ...


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2009 às 23:21)

thunderboy disse:


> Será que o que vem atrás nos atingirá...



 Numa análise visual, a frente que está para chegar ao nosso país parece ser composta por nebulusidade mais "desordenada" do que por exemplo os sistemas que se vislumbram a norte da Europa...


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Abr 2009 às 23:28)

Veterano disse:


> Numa análise visual, a frente que está para chegar ao nosso país parece ser composta por nebulusidade mais *"desordenada"* do que por exemplo os sistemas que se vislumbram a norte da Europa...



Desordenada vai ser, agora, talvez arrisque dizer que podemos apanhar por aqui no centro com um bom pedaço de chuva algo forte, mas sempre se focará no Alentejo e Algarve.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Abr 2009 às 23:30)

Boas noites...

Parece que para o Algarve (Faro) vai estar interssante...


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2009 às 23:34)

]ToRnAdO[;140352 disse:
			
		

> Boas noites...
> 
> Parece que para o Algarve (Faro) vai estar interssante...



  Esperemos que não se torne perigoso...


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Abr 2009 às 23:36)

Realmente, pode ser muito mau no que conta a estragos mas que se prevê forte prevê.


----------



## rbsmr (16 Abr 2009 às 23:37)

Desculpem mas eu sou um bocadinho mais simplista e gosto muito das cartas de superfície:

O resultado da ciclogenese que se estão a referir é esta depressão que a aparece a Este de Lisboa?


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Abr 2009 às 23:41)

Neste site http://www.tiemposevero.es/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php estou com dificuldades em colocar a imagem, alerta amarelo para trovoadas em quase todo o território tirando a região norte, já o alerta laranja engloba o sotavento algarvio e o interior alentejano na zona do Vale do Guadiana.


----------



## YuRiSsS (16 Abr 2009 às 23:42)

Como acham que vai ser aqui na zona de Évora ?

Pelo Satelite da para entender que vai aqui passar... que dizem ?


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2009 às 23:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Neste site http://www.tiemposevero.es/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php estou com dificuldades em colocar a imagem, alerta amarelo para trovoadas em quase todo o território tirando a região norte, já o alerta laranja engloba o sotavento algarvio e o interior alentejano na zona do Vale do Guadiana.



 Lá estamos nós a recorrer aos espanhóis! O nosso IM ainda não formulou nenhum alerta!


----------



## thunderboy (16 Abr 2009 às 23:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Neste site http://www.tiemposevero.es/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php estou com dificuldades em colocar a imagem, alerta amarelo para trovoadas em quase todo o território tirando a região norte, já o alerta laranja engloba o sotavento algarvio e o interior alentejano na zona do Vale do Guadiana.



Aqui está ela


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Abr 2009 às 23:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Neste site http://www.tiemposevero.es/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php estou com dificuldades em colocar a imagem, alerta amarelo para trovoadas em quase todo o território tirando a região norte, já o alerta laranja engloba o sotavento algarvio e o interior alentejano na zona do Vale do Guadiana.



Aguardo ansioso... só no que toca ao CAPE da carta GFS está-me a deixar confuso... ou o modelo não está assimilar bem ou então é só mesmo chuva pesada (optimo para as inundações-relampago)...

O unico modelo que aponta algum CAPE é o WRF galego:

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/modelos/numerico/wrf_arw_12/hoxe/anim_wrf_arw_d02_cape_sfc.gif

E mesmo assim coisa pouca...

Ou algo está a falhar ou então não sei... é muita precipitação sem convectividade


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2009 às 23:49)

Veterano disse:


> Lá estamos nós a recorrer aos espanhóis! O nosso IM ainda não formulou nenhum alerta!



Realmente....

Aquela linha amarela quase que toca no Porto, será que chega cá alguma coisinha mais substancial? 

A situação parece prometer para o Centro e Sul, mas não será nada de extremos a meu ver...


----------



## thunderboy (16 Abr 2009 às 23:51)

]ToRnAdO[;140366 disse:
			
		

> Aguardo ansioso... só no que toca ao CAPE da carta GFS está-me a deixar confuso... ou o modelo não está assimilar bem ou então é só mesmo chuva pesada (optimo para as inundações-relampago)...
> 
> O unico modelo que aponta algum CAPE é o WRF galego:
> 
> ...



Aí está!
Como é possível "tanta fruta com tão poucas árvores"?!

Algo estranho!
Ou então isto é uma partida pregada pelo GFS...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Abr 2009 às 23:53)

thunderboy disse:


> Aí está!
> Como é possível "tanta fruta com tão poucas árvores"?!
> 
> Algo estranho!
> Ou então isto é uma partida pregada pelo GFS...



O que é certo ou não, com CAPE ou sem ele visto pelo www.sat24.com estão-se a formar 'bombardeiros' e vem a todo o vapor...

Parece que a festa poderá começar mais cedo!!

Algo se passa com os modelos


----------



## thunderboy (16 Abr 2009 às 23:54)

]ToRnAdO[;140369 disse:
			
		

> O que é certo ou não, com CAPE ou sem ele visto pelo www.sat24.com estão-se a formar 'bombardeiros' e vem a todo o vapor...
> 
> Parece que a festa poderá começar mais cedo!!
> 
> Algo se passa com os modelos


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Abr 2009 às 00:00)

A caminho e devagar, lá vem a tropa, agora, realmente os modelos estão algo confusos e trocados, será mesmo precipitação sem convectividade? os modelos acusam muito pouca, ou mesmo nenhuma, é que com tanta precipitação, é muito estranho...


----------



## psm (17 Abr 2009 às 00:04)

Eu estou admirado darem tantas definições para um simples sistema frontal que vem no enfiamento do jet stream, em que irá dar alguma chuva forte no centro e sul.


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2009 às 00:05)

Também acho estranho tanta precipitação e tão pouca convectividade prevista....

Será que a quantidade de precipitação prevista para o Sul tem a ver com  intensidade num curto espaço de tempo ou com a persistência de chuva mais moderada durante um periodo mais longo?

A ser intensidade num curto espaço de tempo terá que ser com mais conveção ( formação de cumulunimbos ) e o CAPE é practicamente inexistente....


----------



## Veterano (17 Abr 2009 às 00:07)

JoãoPT disse:


> A caminho e devagar, lá vem a tropa, agora, realmente os modelos estão algo confusos e trocados, será mesmo precipitação sem convectividade? os modelos acusam muito pouca, ou mesmo nenhuma.



  Seria a altura ideal para "And Now For Something Completely Different", dos saudosos Monty Phyton's Flying Circus


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Abr 2009 às 00:09)

Veterano disse:


> Seria a altura ideal para "And Now For Something Completely Different", dos saudosos Monty Phyton's Flying Circus



Pois era


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Abr 2009 às 00:12)

psm disse:


> Eu estou admirado darem tantas definições para um simples sistema frontal que vem no enfiamento do jet stream, em que irá dar alguma chuva forte no centro e sul.




Poderá ser psm...(aquilo que te referes)

Mas neste caso a minha confusão está na carta GFS de precipitacão, um nucleo tão concentrado de chuva...


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Abr 2009 às 00:17)

]ToRnAdO[;140379 disse:
			
		

> Poderá ser psm...(aquilo que te referes)
> 
> Mas neste caso a minha confusão está na carta GFS de precipitacão, um nucleo tão concentrado de chuva...



Lá está, tanta precipitação(que supostamente teria de ser causada por sistemas convectivos) e forte, sem praticamente haver CAPE
Mas que grande confusão...


----------



## Veterano (17 Abr 2009 às 00:18)

Amigos, um conselho, vamos descansar para amanhã (hoje) estarmos em forma e relatar todas as peripécias! Boa noite...


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Abr 2009 às 00:19)

Veterano disse:


> Amigos, um conselho, vamos descansar para amanhã (hoje) estarmos em forma e relatar todas as peripécias! Boa noite...



Com certeza que já se faz tarde, eu vou já andando também, até amanhã pessoal
E veremos o que é que a madrugada nos trará...


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2009 às 00:23)

As zonas modeladas de maior precipitação são provocadas pelo PVA e divergência nos níveis altos devido à saída esquerda do jetstreak. Quem quiser perceber melhor o assunto que procure na Net por Positive Vorticity Advection (PVA). É esse pormenor que varia muito quer na intensidade quer na localização de modelo para modelo ou mesmo de saída para saída do mesmo modelo. Noutras condições com mais instabilidade disponível esse factor poderia ser um grande auxiliador para células severas, mas não me parece nada que essas condições existam amanhã, pelo menos do lado português.


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Abr 2009 às 00:38)

boas

 Continente


O METEOROLOGISTA: Paula Leitão
Previsão para 6ª Feira, 17 de Abril de 2009

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, que podem ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada, diminuindo de frequência a partir da tarde.
Queda de neve acima dos 1400 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Descida de temperatura na região Sul.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 2 a 2,5 m, diminuindo
para 1 a 1,5 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/15ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC

abraços


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2009 às 08:12)

Bom dia, 

o IM nem alertas lançou para esta situação...

Vendo o mapa do tempo presente  ainda não choveu no Algarve que tanto necessitava? Ou os dados estão desactualizados? Apenas constam 0.3 mm em Aljezur.....

O satélite mostra alguns desenvolvimentos nesta zona mas nada de especial....

Que grande fiasco(?).....

Por aqui nem uma gota desde as 00 horas...vamos aguardar pela próxima frente de amanhã....


----------



## stormy (17 Abr 2009 às 10:12)

o nucleo ainda está para vir
depois de sabado o tempo aquecerá e o AA será rei pelo menos até dia 25 quando uma frente que apenas largará agua no norte ( do sist. montanhoso) fizer escala por terras lusas ...após isto mais AA e calor
o ensemble para o litoral centro:


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2009 às 10:39)

stormy disse:


> o nucleo ainda está para vir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Abr 2009 às 11:49)

Snifa disse:


> stormy disse:
> 
> 
> > o nucleo ainda está para vir
> ...


----------



## Lightning (17 Abr 2009 às 14:04)

O GFS empurra o AA para cima de nós após este período de precipitações.

E a temperatura irá subir razoavelmente bem. 

Será que voltaremos a ter máximas históricas? A pergunta fica no ar...


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Abr 2009 às 14:18)

Várias saídas seguidas sempre a indicarem o mesmo, precipitação forte na tarde de hoje no Algarve, até agora nem pinga. Será que vale a pena ver os modelos? Será que os modelos agora falham sempre para precipitações mais abundantes? Será que nunca fazem reset aos modelos e ainda andam marados? Vais valem não colocarem nenhuma precipitação, do que colocarem 25 mm e chover 0 mm enquanto colocam 0 mm e chove 23 mm e duvido que chova 25 mm se chover 5 mm já será bom. 
Mais um mês seco pelo Algarve.


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2009 às 15:45)

*Várias mensagens daqui foram movidas para o tópico mais apropriado do seguimento sul.*

Não sei porque malham nos modelos. Está exactamente a passar-se o previsto. Muita nuvem, precipitação fraca e estratiforme, e nalguns locais ao longo da tarde vão engrossando as nuvens e chove um pouco mais. É isso que está a acontecer agora no Alentejo (vejam o radar) e mais logo provavelmente acontecerá no Algarve, e nesses locais com um bocado de sorte ao longo de várias horas lá recolhem uns 10 ou 15 ou 20mm como vinha nos modelos, mais ou menos mm, mais para norte ou para sul. Não queiram o rato a parir uma montanha que não existia nos modelos.


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2009 às 18:14)

Bem resta aproveitar o dia de Sábado de bastante instabilidade...A partir de Domingo volta o céu pouco nublado ou limpo e subida de temperatura que se vai notar mais a partir de terça até quinta com tempo muito ameno e até algum calor no Sul com temperaturas na ordem dos 25ºC ou um pouco mais  depois a partir de sexta dia 24 ou 25 é outra historia   mas a isso logo iremos mais a frente


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Abr 2009 às 19:12)

Realmente os modelos nunca são completamente certos e direitos, à sempre qualquer coisa que se prevê, mas não acontece e vice-versa, agora com a vinda do AA, voltaremos a ter uma subida das temperaturas e céu limpo.
Esperemos ansiosamente pela próxima depressão


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2009 às 20:46)

Aí vem a nossa amiga nortada  lá vem ela exercer o seu poder erosivo pelo litoral oeste  se tivessemos tantos dias de chuva como de nortada, o nosso país meteria a Escandinávia num chinelo em termos de percipitação e temperatura.


----------



## stormy (17 Abr 2009 às 20:51)

a aposta do GFS em colocar bastante instabilidade amanhã , de um modo democratico, parece estar ganha


----------



## Lightning (17 Abr 2009 às 21:10)

stormy disse:


> a aposta do GFS em colocar bastante instabilidade amanhã , de um modo democratico, parece estar ganha



Essa será talvez a última instabilidade que nos irá atingir antes do AA tomar posse "do caso"...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (17 Abr 2009 às 21:24)

Em defesa dos "modelos" devo dizer que, pelo menos na zona de Albufeira, choveu mais neste final de tarde do que no período que vai do início de Fevereiro até ao início desta semana.


----------



## thunderboy (18 Abr 2009 às 04:28)

Bastante indefinição a partir do dia 24.




Bastante interessante esta queda de temperatura


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2009 às 12:30)

stormy disse:


> a aposta do GFS em colocar bastante instabilidade amanhã , de um modo democratico, parece estar ganha



Exactamente, hoje é dia de chuva em todo o continente, especialmente nas regiões do centro e do sul.


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Abr 2009 às 14:40)

Lá vem o último bocado de instabilidade é aproveitar


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2009 às 14:47)

Dame ideia que o GFS falhou hoje na chuva para a região de Lisboa e Setúbal que era onde deveria chover mais hoje segundo o GFS...vejo essa chuva a entrar mais a norte pela zona Centro  Só na posição do AA é que não se engana


----------



## Veterano (18 Abr 2009 às 15:35)

Duvido que a chuva chegue a atingir de forma significativa o Porto, tudo se vai passar mais a sul...


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2009 às 18:27)

O satélite do IM está de novo "avariado", não é possível observar imagens desde ontem. 

Isto já começa a ser cansativo... De vez em quando ficam sem imagens de satélite e assim somos obrigados a visitar outros sites tais como o Eumetsat ou o Sat24. 

Alguém me sabe dizer porque é que isto acontece com alguma frequência? É que da última vez que ficaram sem imagens de satélite (e segundo me lembro) foi durante quase uma semana!


----------



## psm (19 Abr 2009 às 00:46)

Nesta saida do ECMWF, e na maior parte das previsões, para não irem culpar o AA, mas sim culpem o jet, isto poderá se ver aqui no modelo dos 500 hp a formação de um cut off e o AA a ficar em sandwitch e especialmente a partir das 192 horas.


http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...re!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009041812!!step/


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Abr 2009 às 03:16)

E pronto.
A semana santa ( abençoda por precipitações), acaba aqui.
Longa foi a sua espera , mas  já  à giza de balanço ,
o que apraz desde logo registar é que valeu a pena ... ( digo eu):
-choveu generosamente em muita terra bem necessitada .
E também choveu de lés-lés.Por mais que um dia.vários.
Claro que haverá os descontentes porque esperavam mais;
Os agradavelmente surpreendidos porque não esperavam assim tanto;
Os que batiam nos modelos e os que se sentem previligiados 
com a informação preciosa por eles veículada , etc, etc...
E depois , também houve o pormenor :
O Aguaceiro que foi avistado, mas que por aqui não passou.
O trovão isolado, avulso.
Até sol, por entre a instabilidade
e o aguaceiro inesperado...
Agora que sabemos que volta o tempo seco, solarengo ,
fazemos já figas para que o próximo episódio de chuvas assim tão importantes,não demore tanto tempo a ocorrer como este  agora já passado.
Ele aí vem  sua Exª, o Anticiclone . Toca a disfrutar.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Abr 2009 às 05:23)

Situação interessante


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Abr 2009 às 11:54)

Cada vez se aguça mais o cenário de uma nortada duradoura e forte durante toda a semana


----------



## Veterano (19 Abr 2009 às 12:34)

Os mdelos americano e europeu estão curiosamente de acordo em que no próximo sábado o anticiclone começa a afastar-se para oeste, dando possibilidade à entrada de alguma instabilidade vinda de norte. A ver vamos


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2009 às 12:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Cada vez se aguça mais o cenário de uma nortada duradoura e forte durante toda a semana



Toda  a semana também não! A partir de sexta sim o que vai fazer cair as temperaturas a se confirmar a previsão actual dos modelos  até lá é desfrutar dos belos dias de sol e calor principalmente na Terça, Quarta e Quinta provavelmente o melhor dia! tinha logo de ser no dia dos meus anos


----------



## Lightning (19 Abr 2009 às 13:00)

Veterano disse:


> Os mdelos americano e europeu estão curiosamente de acordo em que no próximo sábado o anticiclone começa a afastar-se para oeste, dando possibilidade à entrada de alguma instabilidade vinda de norte. A ver vamos



Sim, temos que esperar para ver se realmente essa instabilidade nos vai atingir no próximo sábado. Porque estamos a falar de previsões a longo prazo, e que ainda podem haver bastantes alterações até lá. 

Mas como os modelos estão todos de acordo isso deverá ter algum significado.


----------



## Lousano (19 Abr 2009 às 14:44)

E pelo que vejo não iremos ter temperaturas superiores a 30º até ao fim de Abril, algo que também não é normal.


----------



## meteo (19 Abr 2009 às 15:37)

Em Março chegarmos aos 30,tambem nao costuma ser muito normal,e este ano tivemos muito perto ..Na Primavera,nunca se sabe!
Nortada esta semana? Vento fraco de manha,e vento moderado em alguns locais ao fim da tarde é que eu vejo.. Só a partir de Sexta se pode falar em Nortada a sério..Até lá pouco mais que algum vento


----------



## Lousano (19 Abr 2009 às 15:39)

meteo disse:


> Em Março chegarmos aos 30,tambem nao costuma ser muito normal,e este ano tivemos muito perto ..Na mudança de estação,nunca se sabe!
> Nortada esta semana? Vento fraco de manha,e vento moderado em alguns locais ao fim da tarde é que eu vejo.. Só a partir de Sexta se pode falar em Nortada a sério..Até lá pouco mais que algum vento



Não estou a falar em Março, nem na nortada (já que geralmente afecta pouco o interior e Algarve).

Apenas porque não me recordo de aqui na Lousã não chegar a temp. max. de 30º no mês de Abril.


----------



## Lightning (19 Abr 2009 às 15:41)

Segundo os modelos, quinta-feira vai ser o dia mais quente da semana.


----------



## rbsmr (19 Abr 2009 às 21:02)

Nada de anormal nesta semana....??????


----------



## stormy (19 Abr 2009 às 21:09)

segundo uns o calor é de pouca dura e dia 24 uma frente deixará chuva a norte e litoral centro e fresquidão em todo o pais com possiveis aguaceiros devido ao gradiente termico vertical, segundo outros o AA veio para ficar e mais um "mini-verao" deixará os portugueses saltitantes de contentamento.
o ensemble para o litoral centro:


----------



## thunderboy (19 Abr 2009 às 21:16)

stormy disse:


> segundo uns o calor é de pouca dura e dia 24 uma frente deixará chuva a norte e litoral centro e fresquidão em todo o pais com possiveis aguaceiros devido ao gradiente termico vertical, segundo outros o AA veio para ficar e mais um "mini-verao" deixará os portugueses saltitantes de contentamento.
> o ensemble para o litoral centro:



Aquele dia 4 parece poder vir a ser molhado


----------



## stormy (20 Abr 2009 às 10:15)

thunderboy disse:


> Aquele dia 4 parece poder vir a ser molhado



ainda falta 
segundo alguns modelos ar frio entrará na P.I. entre 25 e 29/4 podendo originar instabilidade e descida das embora haja muita indecisão


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Abr 2009 às 10:38)

Acabados agora de entrar em mais um novo período de acalmia ,
começamos a contar os dias que faltam para que regresse a alegria.
Já habituados a muita míngua até em meses de Inverno,
não estranhamos  este tempo estável ,quanto mais agora
 que caminhamos para meses mais favoráveis a este normal estado anticiclónico.
Sempre esperançados que o AA saia da sua localização normal,
que vá para Oeste, ou para as Ilhas Britânicas,
para norte ou que por uns dias apenas desapareça, tanto importa;
o que queremos que aconteça é que a anormalidade, faça também ela parte,
do Todo e que o estado normal do tempo atmosférico ,
inclua de quando em vez a instabilidade inusitada, invulgar.
Sem ela, que seria deste tópico,
que seria de nós???

Agora que os modelos apontam para uma semana com tempo estável,
já se vislumbra algo para o fim de semana para além da descida 
dos valores da temperatura,
 que entretanto irão sofrer uma significativa subida.
São ainda uns sinais que carecem de consistência devido à distância
a que são acenados.
Ao longo da semana ,lá iremos acompanhar , com entusiasmo numas runs, desilusões noutras,as diferentes movimentações e alterações
que são normais na previsão a esta distância.
Veremos se, o que agora é algo, daqui a  três dias se torna mais substancial...


----------



## stormy (20 Abr 2009 às 15:00)

já há algumas certezas quanto ao facto de dia 25/26 uma entrada de ar frio vir a provocar aguaceiros e instabilidadeaté lá calor


----------



## Veterano (20 Abr 2009 às 17:18)

stormy disse:


> já há algumas certezas quanto ao facto de dia 25/26 uma entrada de ar frio vir a provocar aguaceiros e instabilidadeaté lá calor



 Aparentemente a instabilidade vai-se sentir mais em termos de frio do que em precipitação, isto segundo a Run das 12Z do GFS


----------



## rbsmr (20 Abr 2009 às 17:53)

stormy disse:


> já há algumas certezas quanto ao facto de dia 25/26 uma entrada de ar frio vir a provocar aguaceiros e instabilidadeaté lá calor


calor que tipo de calor???
30º, 35º ou 23, 24 ou 25?


----------



## DRC (20 Abr 2009 às 18:55)

Veterano disse:


> Aparentemente a instabilidade vai-se sentir mais em termos de frio do que em precipitação, isto segundo a Run das 12Z do GFS
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## kikofra (20 Abr 2009 às 19:20)

Pessoal como e que estara o tempo no dia 23 e 24 em santiago de compostela?


----------



## Lightning (20 Abr 2009 às 21:44)

Caros amigos... Como estamos a passar por uma de AA deixo-vos aqui duas imagens que podem ajudar a matar as saudades daqueles estrondos acompanhados de "flashes" que rasgam o céu e que metem respeito, mostrando assim a verdadeira força e beldade da Natureza.... 

Imagens de modelos a muito longo prazo, sem fiabilidade nenhuma (ou muito pouca)...

Quanto a esta primeira imagem duas coisas a observar: pessoal do Norte rezem para que isto seja verdade, assim já não se podem queixar quanto às trovoadas. E segundo, reparem no lado direito do vosso ecrã e digam-me se não gostavam de estar nesse sítio... 






Quanto a esta segunda imagem, também seria uma situação interessante SE acontecesse...






E quanto à terceira e última, digam-me lá se não fazia bem uma bela rega...






Enfim, vamos sonhando, pois sonhar não faz mal a ninguém, aliás muito pelo contrário, até nos faz bem sonhar, sempre nos liberta do stress do dia-a-dia... 

E o que é bom é para se ver...


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2009 às 22:35)

Ainda falta tanto tempo.


----------



## Lightning (20 Abr 2009 às 22:43)

Dan disse:


> Ainda falta tanto tempo.



Pois é... 

E neste momento França pelo que tudo indica está a passar por uma fase de trovoadas fortes... Porque é que passa sempre tudo ao lado... 

Pode ser que este Verão não nos desiluda. Estou a depositar as minhas esperanças todas nele.


----------



## Snifa (21 Abr 2009 às 09:00)

Já vi a situação para o próximo fim de semana bem melhor.....o modelo GFS já tirou muita coisa como de costume....

Assim será de esperar alguma  nortada e uma descida das temperaturas com um ou outro aguaceiro esporádico......


o ECMWF está bem mais generoso na sua última run das oo z....vamos aguardar.....


----------



## stormy (21 Abr 2009 às 14:50)

rbsmr disse:


> calor que tipo de calor???
> 30º, 35º ou 23, 24 ou 25?


25Cº mas podenso superar esse valor em vales e no interiormesmo no litoral porto e sines deverão chegar a 20-23Cº


----------



## stormy (21 Abr 2009 às 14:59)

já podemos ter algumas esperanças, nao muitas é certo, mas algumas
ps: onde ponho grande indecisao quero dizer que apenas há uma tendencia observavel mas que ainda se pode alterar, muito ou pouco.
boas


----------



## Rog (21 Abr 2009 às 15:28)

stormy disse:


> já podemos ter algumas esperanças, nao muitas é certo, mas algumas
> ps: onde ponho grande indecisao quero dizer que apenas há uma tendencia observavel mas que ainda se pode alterar, muito ou pouco.
> boas



Não sei se podemos chamar a uma parte do gráfico de "grande indecisão", porque até os vários membros estão com relativa concordância com uma descida da temperatura (aos 850hPa) e alguma possibilidade, ainda que fraca, de precipitação a partir do dia 26.


----------



## DRC (21 Abr 2009 às 21:27)

Os modelos apresentaram já mais precipitação.
Provavelmente acabarão por tirá-la toda.


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2009 às 22:06)

stormy disse:


> 25Cº mas podenso superar esse valor em vales e no interiormesmo no litoral porto e sines deverão chegar a 20-23Cº



Aqui em Setúbal 27ºC tive eu hoje! quinta posso chegar aos 29ºC/30ºC e com sorte alguns locais do Alentejo superar os 30ºC


----------



## Lightning (21 Abr 2009 às 22:30)

miguel disse:


> Aqui em Setúbal 27ºC tive eu hoje! quinta posso chegar aos 29ºC/30ºC e com sorte alguns locais do Alentejo superar os 30ºC



Acho que as temperaturas não vão subir assim tanto na quinta-feira...


----------



## Veterano (21 Abr 2009 às 23:01)

Lightning disse:


> Acho que as temperaturas não vão subir assim tanto na quinta-feira...



  Que subam até ao máximo possível, porque depois até ao final do mês vai ser o regresso do frio, claro que de acordo com a época do ano, não estamos propriamente no Inverno.


----------



## Veterano (22 Abr 2009 às 09:03)

O arrefecimento da temperatura vai-se fazer sentir sobretudo no domingo, infelizmente a precipitação não será significativa...


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Abr 2009 às 09:28)

O IM, na previsão descritiva, prevê neve para Sábado, acima dos 1300m...
Nada mau para finais de Abril.
É, contudo, um sinal do arrefecimento que se prevê para o fim de semana.


----------



## Lightning (22 Abr 2009 às 10:24)

Situação interessante. Resta-nos acompanhar 






Talvez nas próximas RUN's desapareça tudo... Ou não...


----------



## Snifa (22 Abr 2009 às 11:22)

Lightning disse:


> Situação interessante. Resta-nos acompanhar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Provavelmente vai desaparecer já nas próximas runs ...ainda falta muito tempo, mas é uma situação interessante uma depressão cavada nesta latitude e altura do ano....

O próximo fim de semana deve resumir-se a aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes e descida da temperatura com nortada!


----------



## Snifa (22 Abr 2009 às 11:56)

Nesta última saída das 06 Z o GFS mantém a depressão do dia 2 de Maio.... já menos cavada, mas com mais precipitação associada.....

É uma previsão bastante " volátil" e a qualquer momento pode desaparecer ou evoluir para um sistema depressionário  a SW causando os aguaceiros e trovoadas típicas de Maio....

Pena não ser já para daqui a 2/3 dias, era uma boa regadela sem dúvida!


----------



## Lightning (22 Abr 2009 às 12:59)

Snifa disse:


> Nesta última saída das 06 Z o GFS mantém a depressão do dia 2 de Maio.... já menos cavada, mas com mais precipitação associada.....
> 
> É uma previsão bastante " volátil" e a qualquer momento pode desaparecer ou evoluir para um sistema depressionário  a SW *causando os aguaceiros e trovoadas típicas de Maio....*
> 
> Pena não ser já para daqui a 2/3 dias, era uma boa regadela sem dúvida!



Eu vou rezar para que isso aconteça... 

E caso isso se verificasse as trovoadas típicas de Maio costumam ser fortes e algumas delas secas. A depressão ia causar isso?


----------



## Snifa (22 Abr 2009 às 13:14)

Lightning disse:


> Eu vou rezar para que isso aconteça...
> 
> E caso isso se verificasse as trovoadas típicas de Maio costumam ser fortes e algumas delas secas. A depressão ia causar isso?



Se for uma depressão a SW  não muito cavada aqueles sistemas depressionários característicos de Maio e Junho  que provocam circulação de SE ou E, tempo muito quente ( abafado) e desenvolvimentos convectivos importantes em especial durante a tarde e princípio da noite e por vezes logo de manhã se a instabilidade for acusada.......aí acredito em trovoadas e aguaceiros frequentes.Se for assim como mostra o modelo com a depressão a NW, é mais tempo  de passagem de frente ( que pode ser bastante activa) associada com bastante precipitação e uma ou outra trovoada no pós frontal.

Mas isto é se....


----------



## Lightning (22 Abr 2009 às 13:17)

Snifa disse:


> Se for *uma depressão a SW  não muito cavada aqueles sistemas depressionários característicos de Maio e Junho  que provocam circulação de SE ou E, tempo muito quente ( abafado) e desenvolvimentos convectivos importantes em especial durante a tarde e princípio da noite e por vezes logo de manhã se a instabilidade for acusada.......*aí acredito em trovoadas e aguaceiros frequentes.Se for assim como mostra o modelo com a depressão a NW, é mais tempo  de passagem de frente ( que pode ser bastante activa) associada com bastante precipitação e uma ou outra trovoada no pós frontal.
> 
> Mas isto é se....



Prefiro a opção que sublinhei. 

Mas na minha opinião mesmo essa depressão que os modelos mostram para dia 2 de Maio era boa demais... 

Tal como tu disseste, podem acontecer duas coisas: ou os modelos tiram tudo e ficamos a ver navios  ou então coloca a depressão mais cavada e mais forte 

Mas como estamos a 10 dias de distância, não me atrevo a fazer previsões nem nada disso. Está tudo nas mãos dos modelos.


----------



## Rog (22 Abr 2009 às 13:48)

Previsões a 10 dias.. bem, já pensaram em deitar cartas? ou ver como estarão os astros para essa altura? É que a probabilidade de acerto não será muito diferente. Ao fim do 5º dia os modelos perdem significativamente o grau de previsão concreto, e só podem ser vistos de forma global como tendências da evolução do estado do tempo. 

Com um anticiclone a Noroeste dos Açores nos próximos dias, o evento mais significativo será a descida da temperatura no fim de semana, onde a Iso 0 faz-nos uma visita. Até na Madeira a temperatura a 850hpa pode chegar aos 2ºC, o que havendo precipitação pode cair neve nos Picos mais altos.
Possibilidade de aguaceiros mais na região norte, tanto de Portugal continental como na Madeira.


----------



## stormy (22 Abr 2009 às 14:35)

eu gostaria particularmente de uma depressao a sul de sao vicente
o cenario para o litoral centro é este:



pouca coisa nao???


----------



## Lightning (22 Abr 2009 às 16:23)

stormy disse:


> eu gostaria particularmente de uma depressao a sul de sao vicente



Daquelas que trazem trovoadas vindas do interior, daquelas fortes e secas?  Também eu...

Mas há-de chegar essa altura. 

É melhor não falarmos muito em depressões dessas e trovoadas pois ainda damos a impressão de que é isso que se vai passar. E não é. Temos que pensar também nos utilizadores que lêem diariamente este fórum.

----------

Falando do presente...

A entrada fria em princípio vai ser mais seca do que molhada, mas esperemos para ver a evolução da situação.


----------



## Veterano (22 Abr 2009 às 17:05)

Aparentemente a pequena depressão de fim-de-semana irá molhar mais o centro/sul do que o norte do país...


----------



## stormy (22 Abr 2009 às 17:28)

Veterano disse:


> Aparentemente a pequena depressão de fim-de-semana irá molhar mais o centro/sul do que o norte do país...



sim, esta run mudou muito e pos um embolsamento a afectar o continente ( centro e sul), proveniente de NW


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Abr 2009 às 02:27)

stormy disse:


> sim, esta run mudou muito e pos um embolsamento a afectar o continente ( centro e sul)...



Mudou muito. Está sempre a mudar.
Estas últimas também mudaram.
é sempre assim na tentativa de "localizar" para 100 horas...
para 240 é ainda e felizmente pura ficção.
Mas  já sabemos que , " o que quer que aí venha no fim de semana" 
está incluído num quadro de descida dos valores da temperatura e algumas precipitações.
Onde ? Quanto?
Naveguemos ao sabor dos modelos ,que ora apontam mais a norte, ora mais a sul e à última hora é a surpresa, que é  rainha do evento.
Bem mais fácil é a previsão para depois:
O GFS é categórico:






[/URL][/IMG]

O ECMWF , com algumas dúvidas , mas a corroborar






[/URL][/IMG]

Já para meados da semana que vem.
Mas ainda para 160 horas.


----------



## Veterano (23 Abr 2009 às 09:07)

No curto prazo, para domingo, o centro e sul do país tem acesso a alguma precipitação, que na 2ª feira poderá atingir o norte.








  Passado este episódio, vou buscar calções de banho, toalha e protector solar, o anticiclone parece que vai decretar a abertura da época balnear.


----------



## Brunomc (23 Abr 2009 às 10:22)

O IM já prevê granizo e trovoadas para Sábado e Domingo  

Previsão para Sábado, 25 de Abril de 2009

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando por
vezes forte (35 a 45 km/h) no litoral entre Sines e Sagres.
Aguaceiros em especial a partir da tarde, que poderão ser de
granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.
Queda de neve acima dos 1300/1400 metros, descendo a cota
para os 1000 metros no final do dia.
Descida de temperatura, em especial nas regiões do interior.


Previsão para Domingo, 26 de Abril de 2009

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando por
vezes forte (35 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas.
Aguaceiros, que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.
Queda de neve acima dos 1000 metros, subindo a cota para os 1400
metros ao longo do dia.


Fonte : IM


----------



## stormy (23 Abr 2009 às 13:35)

há bastante consonancia até, pelo menos, dia 29 sendo que há esperanças depositadas no embolsamento que afectará o centro e sul com CAPE razoavel nas zonas do litoral
a partir de dia 29 está garantida uma subida da temperatura e tempo seco


----------



## stormy (23 Abr 2009 às 20:55)

já temos um plano de festas razoavelmente bem defenido até a primeira semana de maio
o pior é que o GFS tirou a agua que punha domingo, para lisboa, devido ao tal enbolsamento passando toda ela para o sul
no entanto pode ser que tenhamos alguma surpresa na segunda feira´


----------



## Lightning (23 Abr 2009 às 22:41)

stormy disse:


> o pior é que o GFS tirou a agua que punha domingo, para lisboa, devido ao tal enbolsamento passando toda ela para o sul



Não devias de estar assim "zangado" (  ) pois o Sul é o que mais tem sofrido com a seca...  

Quantidades de precipitação razoáveis no Sul eram bem-vindas de certeza!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Abr 2009 às 23:32)

Que unanimidade tão estranha, nunca tinha visto a linha tão perfeita/visível  isto a nível das temperaturas.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Abr 2009 às 23:32)

Conhecem a Volta a Portugal em Bicicleta ou em Vela ... ??
Pois bem esta depressão se vier a confirmar-se faz uma espécie de Volta a Portugal em "Vela"!!
Parece que começa no litoral Norte (mas no mar) e depois vai descendo ao longo do litoral Oeste chega depois ao Cabo de Sagres, e vai seguindo o litoral ao longo do Algarve!!

Pelo menos é a conclusão a que posso chegar de acordo com esta Run (18h) do GFS !!

Run estranha esta


----------



## David sf (24 Abr 2009 às 08:58)

Interessante essa da Volta a Portugal em bicicleta, até porque segundo as últimas notícias ela não passará a sul de Lisboa. Faz lembrar algo, não?
Quanto aos modelos de hoje de manhã estão a médio prazo muito diferentes dos de ontem. Os AA sobem e as depressões passam a sul. Abre boas perspectivas futuras.


----------



## Veterano (24 Abr 2009 às 11:40)

Para domingo, a situação do sul do país em termos de chuva poderá ser interessante, mais uma vez tudo depende por onde entrar a depressão...


----------



## stormy (24 Abr 2009 às 14:16)

a precipitação prevista aumentou um pouco
de resto mais do mesmo.....AA e calor a partir de 29...


----------



## Aurélio (24 Abr 2009 às 14:32)

David sf disse:


> Interessante essa da Volta a Portugal em bicicleta, até porque segundo as últimas notícias ela não passará a sul de Lisboa. Faz lembrar algo, não?
> Quanto aos modelos de hoje de manhã estão a médio prazo muito diferentes dos de ontem. Os AA sobem e as depressões passam a sul. Abre boas perspectivas futuras.



Off-Topic: Não me digas isso David, logo eu que gosto tanto de ciclismo !!


----------



## vitamos (24 Abr 2009 às 16:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Conhecem a Volta a Portugal em Bicicleta ou em Vela ... ??
> Pois bem esta depressão se vier a confirmar-se faz uma espécie de Volta a Portugal em "Vela"!!
> Parece que começa no litoral Norte (mas no mar) e depois vai descendo ao longo do litoral Oeste chega depois ao Cabo de Sagres, e vai seguindo o litoral ao longo do Algarve!!
> 
> ...



Esse percurso é confirmado não só pelo GFS, como pelo o ECM e o ALADIN, com um pico de intensidade aí por terras do Algarve na noite/madrugada de Sábado para Domingo:

















Ainda faltam umas horitas, mas em princípio poderemos ter precipitações ainda significativas no sul.


----------



## Veterano (24 Abr 2009 às 17:23)

Nesta última Run das 12Z do GFS aumentou a precipitação no domingo para quase todo o país! Vamos acreditar...


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Abr 2009 às 03:44)

A tão pouca distância e ainda muitas  dúvidas,
depois de hoje, já ter havido   algumas surpresas.
O que virá , dentro de algumas horas , mais para sul?
( o METEOPT vai enviar  uma equipa de reportagem para a zona.)
E para a semana?
Quarta-feira já foi  categórico
de AA em cima;agora é ainda ténue fronteira.
Está difícil a previsão?
Mas assim é que é.Assim deve continuar a ser.
Imaginem o que seria sabermos tudo e tudo e tudo
para 15 dias...
Que horror.


----------



## Veterano (25 Abr 2009 às 11:12)

Alentejo e Algarve bem regados amanhã pela matina? We hope


----------



## Lightning (25 Abr 2009 às 11:12)

Amigos, vão sonhando...






Infelizmente todos os modelos que têm mel para os nossos olhos são a longo prazo... 

Enfim...


----------



## Bruno (25 Abr 2009 às 12:06)

Situação bastante interessante para quem se encontrar no litoral oeste a sul do Tejo





vamos esperar para ver o que sai daqui


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Abr 2009 às 12:19)

Isto seria lindo de se ver.


----------



## Lightning (25 Abr 2009 às 12:35)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Isto seria lindo de se ver



É pena é ser a tão longo prazo, mas de qualquer maneira é um modelo melhor do que aquele que coloquei em cima 

E mesmo assim não gosto muito, pois o pessoal do Norte ficava com tudo  

Parece que depois deste fim de semana com temperaturas mais baixas do que estávamos acostumados a ter, o AA vai voltar e com ele o calor também. Esse mesmo calor pode ser a nossa salvação, pode ser que agora começe finalmente a época das trovoadas. 

E caso isto acontecesse mesmo, caso existissem trovoadas, segundo os modelos as trovoadas seriam "secas" e com temperaturas altas a acompanhar (entre 30 e 35 graus).











Isso faria com que as tão famosas trovoadas de final de tarde, fortes e secas, nos visitassem...


----------



## Vince (25 Abr 2009 às 13:55)

Então hoje temos novamente a decorrer uma pequena ciclogenese devido à curva do jet com semelhanças na anterior situação, embora desta vez o processo pareça ser um pouco mais interessante que o último evento com repercussão nos vários níveis da atmosfera, mais concentrado e rápido com a pressão à superfície a baixar dos 1016 para os 1007 hPa sensivelmente.












Jet e a Divergência nos níveis altos e ascensão do ar sobre o sul do país


----------



## stormy (25 Abr 2009 às 17:04)

em termos de precipitação ainda há algumas duvidas sendo que o litoral a sul dos 39º será o mais afectado


----------



## meteo (25 Abr 2009 às 23:27)

Para o IM próxima madrugada e manha a zona mais afectada vai ser mesmo a Costa Alentejana,com aguaceiros fortes e possibilidade de trovoada! O Algarve tambem vai ser bem regado  NO Centro apenas alguns aguaceiros moderados..É o que há de interessante para os próximos dias,apenas o dia de amanha,e talvez algo Segunda..
Depois o nosso amigo inseparavel AA de volta


----------



## Veterano (25 Abr 2009 às 23:52)

Boas formações nebulosas a entrar pelas regiões centro e sul. Parece animação garantida...


----------



## stormy (26 Abr 2009 às 22:01)

isto está fraco


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Abr 2009 às 00:46)

E passado que está mais um sobressalto,
um sopro suave , um solavanco , desilusão para uns,
um bom bónus para outros,
eis-nos de regresso ao previsível,já sem a beleza da eventual surpresa.
O que aí vem até onde a vista alcança ,a norte,
consistirá nalguma precipitação fraca,sem encanto porque sem importância
e castradora de incursões ao exterior, ( a ser assim, ao menos 
que chovesse de verdade).
A sul, pasmaceira de um Abril fresco.
Avista-se o AA para o fim do mês ,que já fora anunciado para mais cedo,lembram-se?;
ele aí vem ,imponente,  dizem uns; outros , nem por isso. 
Sim, strormy... para os próximos dias ,isto parece que vai ser fraco 
de acontecimentos, ocorrências ...
Importa não desesperarmos.
Basta sabermos, já que outrora  ocorreu,
que tudo poder-se-á alterar ao virar da esquina ,
ali um pouco mais à frente...


----------



## stormy (27 Abr 2009 às 10:07)

a subida algo acentuada das temps no sabado e domingo proximos parece vir acompanhada por alguma convecção/instabilidade vespertina especialmente no sul esperemos que esta tendencia se mantenha


----------



## stormy (27 Abr 2009 às 14:56)

um fim de semana com pouca animação esperemos para ver se o CAPE e as temps aumentem um pouco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Abr 2009 às 18:13)

stormy disse:


> um fim de semana com pouca animação esperemos para ver se o CAPE e as temps aumentem um pouco




Ai Ai... até mesmo essa pouca animação que estava prevista para o próximo fim-de-semana, nesta saida simplesmente desapareceu, como é que o gfs muda a casaca tanta vez num só dia...enfim já não acredito em trovoadas a sério cá no nosso portugalinho, até se na próxima run o gfs voltar a meter animação já não fico todo contente a pensar que é desta que vai haver animação, porque logo na run seguinte volta a retirar tudo como tem sido habitual..., estou fartissimo deste tempo que faz que chove (pouco), ai Portugal;Portugal.


----------



## stormy (27 Abr 2009 às 21:23)




----------



## Veterano (27 Abr 2009 às 21:50)

Acho que nos temos de mentalizar que entramos rapidamente no território do anticiclone, a partir de Maio iremos ter umas "sobras", mas na maior parte do tempo será este glutão que ocupará as luzes da ribalta...


----------



## rbsmr (28 Abr 2009 às 01:18)

Situação interessante para 5ª feira (passagem de uma frente fria?)


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Abr 2009 às 02:43)

rbsmr disse:


> Situação interessante para 5ª feira (passagem de uma frente fria?)



Frente fraquinha, fraquinha, fraquinha.
Só a noroeste irá  "incomodar algo".
E logo a seguir,estabilidade anticiclónica de lés -a-lés.
Subida dos valores da temperatura e  sol.muito sol.
muda o mês , mudará o tempo.
Até lá ,mais do mesmo :
noroeste carregado com mais parra que uva,
e todo o restante , com sol ora tímido, ora escondido,ora ainda fresco,
à espera de mais Primavera...
Ele aí vem. Maio em força.
Por enquanto ainda sem trovoadas...


----------



## stormy (28 Abr 2009 às 10:18)

............................................................................................


----------



## Veterano (28 Abr 2009 às 10:25)

Estou a contar estrear o fato de banho este fim-de-semana, é a vantagem de se viver à beira-mar


----------



## stormy (28 Abr 2009 às 14:59)

com o AA na sua posiçao tipica de verao espera-se uma subida acentuada das temps e vento do quadrante leste a partir de dia 1 de maio, resta-nos esperar que se formem, com o passar do tempo, condições favoraveis á convecção vespertina devido tanto á depressao termica ou a um prolongamento das depressoes saarianas em direcção á peninsula


----------



## olheiro (28 Abr 2009 às 21:41)

Antes de mais, uma saudação muito especial ao Stormy, um jovem persistente, militante e com um espírito muito positivo sobre as evidências e negaças que o tempo nos vai fazendo...Saravah !:

Sempre presente para nos dar um gráfico elucidativo sobre o que espera venha a ocorrer e com opiniões interpretativas, pelo menos do ponto de vista formal, assentes em dados e informações procuradas e trabalhadas.Não é um homem de palpites apressados....

Para os restantes e caríssimos foristas que partilham do gosto pelos bons Invernos e  Outonos aqui fica uma palavra de esperança....a partir de agora só faltam quatro/cinco  mesitos para voltarmos às nossas doses de adrenalina....Chuva, frio, granizo neve, geadas e geadões, sincelos, céus cinzentos de meter dó, trovoadas e mais que a natura nos queira dar....aí voltamos a estar na nossa frente.....

Estes tempos de céu azul e de cheiro a bronzaline vão-nos servir para revisitar a natureza mais escondida e descobrir que há um mundo maravilhoso para além da areia da praia e dos bronzeadores....


----------



## stormy (28 Abr 2009 às 22:29)

sinto-me lisongeado olheiro
quanto ao "tempo" segue tudo mais ou menos identico ao ensemble das 6z e resta-nos esperar pela depressao termica ou pelas saarianas sendo que o mais plausivel é mesmo AA a norte e as depressoes saarianas a entrarem pelo centro-sul da peninsula levando a um fluxo de NE com possivel instabilidade vespertina ( embora haja relativamente pouco frio em altura o que sempre ajuda um pouco..)
a saida das 12z:


----------



## stormy (29 Abr 2009 às 16:47)

espera-se, entao, que o AA venha e com ele o calor até dia 7.
entre dia 7 e dia 10 de maio há uma tendencia de descida das temps para valores normais ( 7Cº nos 850hpa) e de precipitação sendo possivel o desenvolvimento de uma depressao a W/SW da peninsula


----------



## AnDré (29 Abr 2009 às 18:00)

stormy disse:


> espera-se, entao, que o AA venha e com ele o calor até dia 7.
> entre dia 7 e dia 10 de maio há uma tendencia de descida das temps para valores normais ( 7Cº nos 850hpa) e de precipitação sendo possivel o desenvolvimento de uma depressao a W/SW da peninsula



Nas últimas runs o GFS tem apostado nisso, embora tudo se mantenha ainda em segundo painel. Se bem que já há um cheirinho às 174h na região norte.
Mas o que não são 174h em meteorologia?!

Amanhã morrinha, depois que venham os dias de praia, (em fim-de-semana prolongado e tudo ) e depois logo se vê.


----------



## Vince (29 Abr 2009 às 18:53)

*Amanhã*

Amanhã de manhã temos uma frente fria aparentemente fraca, mas talvez no litoral norte ainda se aproveite alguma coisa.








*Médio/Longo prazo*

A médio/longo prazo temos os modelos finalmente a mostrarem algo interessante, uma cutoff a trazer instabilidade que poderia durar vários dias. Ainda é uma eternidade >200 horas, mas como ambos os grandes estão a namorar qualquer coisa, haja esperança


----------



## stormy (29 Abr 2009 às 21:30)

O GFS tá um mimo, delicioso, fantastico pondo instabilidade associada a uma cut-off estacionaria a W/SW da peninsula por varios dias uns dias de calor e trovoada
o ensemble é que nao mostra grande coisa


----------



## Aurélio (30 Abr 2009 às 09:54)

Bom dia !!
É só para dizer que brevemente teremos o Verão aí á porta, e os primeiros sinais é o AA na posição tipicamente de Verão forçando a entrada de ar quente de Marrocos!!
O posicionamento do AA e os ventos de leste previstos para os próximos dias, senão 15 dias, favorecerão o aquecimento da atmosfera e a subida gradual das temperaturas, que a partir da próxima 4ª ou 5ª feira poderão subir acima dos 30º graus.
Pelo menos é a minha análise e as condições hoje presentes indiciam perfeitamente isso !!
Afinal de contas estamos a entrar em Maio, mês que nos ultimos anos tem sido tão quente (ou ainda mais quente) que o próprio Verão !!


----------



## stormy (30 Abr 2009 às 10:09)

as tendencias andam razoavelmente consisas sendo que pode mesmo haver festa entre dia 7 e 10/11 de maio


----------



## HotSpot (30 Abr 2009 às 10:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Afinal de contas estamos a entrar em Maio, mês que nos ultimos anos tem sido tão quente (ou ainda mais quente) que o próprio Verão !!



Excepto o ano passado, que foi dos mais frescos de sempre...

Mas este inicio de Maio de 2009 promete mesmo temperaturas altas e depois é aguardar pela "prometida" cut-off


----------



## Vince (30 Abr 2009 às 10:22)

HotSpot disse:


> Excepto o ano passado, que foi dos mais frescos de sempre...::



Sim, o do ano passado foi o mais frio dos últimos 15 anos e o mais chuvoso dos últimos 8 anos. Foi o tal mês que esteve quase sempre nublado e já andava toda a gente deprimida com falta de sol.
Este ano parece que história vai ser outra, talvez mais quente e esperemos mais convectivo. Entretanto a cutoff próximo do continente anda mais tremido hoje, mas parece-me que a 2ª semana será de pelo menos alguma instabilidade.


----------



## Lightning (30 Abr 2009 às 12:15)

E parece que finalmente vamos ter tempo de jeito...

Calor e com sorte algumas trovoadas de fim de tarde, que nos vão deliciar a todos 

Os modelos têm mostrado constantemente essas previsões a longo prazo, que se aproximam cada vez mais da realidade.

Mas ainda temos que esperar umas belas horas para saber se essa realidade vai mesmo acontecer ou não. Nada de deitar foguetes antes da festa.


----------



## stormy (30 Abr 2009 às 13:54)

parece que o GFS deixou a ideia da gota fria e mete calor e sol até t+380h com muito pouca instabilidade vespertina


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2009 às 14:11)

Parece é que o calor vai pegar de estaca  vejo ali vários dias seguidos com temperaturas acima dos 30ºc em especial no centro e Sul!! Se tocar os 35ºC em algum local do Sul lá para quarta ou quinta feira não me admiro nada!!


----------



## stormy (30 Abr 2009 às 21:26)

o ensemble para o litoral centro:


----------

